# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քրիստոնեական տեսանյութեր ու քննարկումներ

## Կտրուկ

Այս տեսանյութում Կենտ Հովինդը ներկայացնում է Էվոլյուցիոն տեսության վտանգը։

----------

Մեղապարտ (07.08.2009)

----------


## Tig

6000 տարի՞… :Think: 
Փաստորեն մարդը «դրախտից» դուրս է արվել 6000 տարի առա՞ջ…
6000 :Shok:  էսքան քի՞չ…
Էդ ուրեմն համարյա թե երեկ էր… :Xeloq: 
6000-ի եղածն ինչա որ……

Ես կարծում էի թե մենք ավելի «ծեր» ենք: Փաստորեն ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մեր քաղաքակրթությունը սկսած «դրախտից մարդու վտարումից» ընդհանեմը 6000 տարեկա՞ն է…
Ինչոր մեկը կարո՞ղ է ինձ ասել ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում թե սխալվում եմ… :Shok:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ես տեսել եմ հովինդի սեմինարները, բավականին ծավալուն, ծայրից ծայր անհեթեթություն էր: Ճիշտ ա ես ինքնս էվոլուցիոն տեսության կողմնակիցը չեմ, բայց հովինդի տեսությունը հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Ասում ա դինոզավրերը միշտ էլ եղել են ու հիմա էլ կան  :LOL: , ջրում են ապրում  :LOL:  Մարդկանց հետ հավասար ապրում են ու յանի ճապոնական դռակոնն էլ հենց էտ ջրի տակից դուրս եկող հրեշն ա  :LOL: 
Գոնե թող մի հատ աչքի տակով հայտնաբերված կմախքներին նայեր: Անզեն աչքով երևում ա, որ մեկ-երկու օրվա բաներ չեն ու հեչ ջրում ապրող կենդանու տեսք չունեն: Ընդհանրապես գիտությունից շատ հեռու մարդ ա, նույնիսկ հաշվել չգիտի; Հաշվարկները իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Ասում ա մարդկության քանակը ցույց ա տալիս, որ աշխարհը մոտ 6000 տարի գոյություն ունի:

Հա ասեմ, որ ինձ մենակ իրա հումորի զգացումը դուր եկավ, ասում ա տեսնում եք կողքս կանգնած կնոջը, էտ իմ կինը չի էտ ուղակի իրա նկարն ա  :LOL:  Հետո էլ մի հատ կապիկի նկար ա ցույց տալիս, ասում ախպերս ա ինչքան հիշում եմ  :LOL: 
Ինչ ասեմ էտ լուրջ հարց ա, բայց հովինդի սեմինարները ավելի շատ կարգին հաղորդմանն են նման

----------

davidus (20.08.2009), Tig (07.08.2009), Չամիչ (07.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (08.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Երբ նա խոսում է վեց հազար տարվա մասին հիմք է ընդունում «աշխարհի արարման» հրեական ավանդապատւոմը :Այս տիպի զեկուցումները նախատեսված են բոլոր նրսնց հսմսր ովքեր սիրում են նովելներ:
Լուրջ բան չկա

----------

davidus (20.08.2009), Loki (19.08.2009), Tig (07.08.2009), Արիացի (13.08.2009), Չամիչ (07.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> 6000 տարի՞…
> Փաստորեն մարդը «դրախտից» դուրս է արվել 6000 տարի առա՞ջ…
> 6000 էսքան քի՞չ…
> Էդ ուրեմն համարյա թե երեկ էր…
> 6000-ի եղածն ինչա որ……
> 
> Ես կարծում էի թե մենք ավելի «ծեր» ենք: Փաստորեն ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մեր քաղաքակրթությունը սկսած «դրախտից մարդու վտարումից» ընդհանեմը 6000 տարեկա՞ն է…
> Ինչոր մեկը կարո՞ղ է ինձ ասել ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում թե սխալվում եմ…


Աշխարհը գուցէ թէ կենդանական աշխարհով ավելի հին լինի.սակայն մարդը 6000 տարուց ավելի  հետքեր չունի թողած։ հիշեցնեմ որ 2 րդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ մարդկության թիվը ընդհամենը 2 միլիարդ էր  60 տարի անց այն եռապատկվեց։Իսկ ուր է միլիոնավոր տարվա  մարդաքանակը։և վերջապես շատ հեռու չգնալու համար մտնենք հայաստանի պատմության թանգարան և  գիդին խնդրենք  որ ցույց տա մեզ գոնե 7 հազար տարվա գտածո.եթե որևէ մեկին դա հաջողվի խնդրում եմ ինձ էլ տեղեկացրեք։ :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Աշխարհը գուցէ թէ կենդանական աշխարհով ավելի հին լինի.սակայն մարդը 6000 տարուց ավելի  հետքեր չունի թողած։ հիշեցնեմ որ 2 րդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ մարդկության թիվը ընդհամենը 2 միլիարդ էր  60 տարի անց այն եռապատկվեց։Իսկ ուր է միլիոնավոր տարվա  մարդաքանակը։և վերջապես շատ հեռու չգնալու համար մտնենք հայաստանի պատմության թանգարան և  գիդին խնդրենք  որ ցույց տա մեզ գոնե 7 հազար տարվա գտածո.եթե որևէ մեկին դա հաջողվի խնդրում եմ ինձ էլ տեղեկացրեք։


Շատ կտրուկ ես ,մարդը ոչ միայն հետք է թողել այլ թողել է հսկայական մշակութային ժառանգություն որը այսօր համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ հայտնի է որպես Գյոբեկլի թեփե (Պորտա սար) ծիսակն  կենտրոն: Այն 12000 տարեկան է որը կրկնակին է նրա ,ինչը մատնանշում են հին կտակարաում հրեաները:

----------

davidus (20.08.2009), Loki (19.08.2009), _DEATH_ (08.08.2009), Արիացի (13.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Շատ կտրուկ ես ,


Հա՛.դու էլ բավականաչափ մեղապարտ ես բայց արի նիկերին հանգիստ թողնենք։


> մարդը ոչ միայն հետք է թողել այլ թողել է հսկայական մշակութային ժառանգություն որը այսօր համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ հայտնի է որպես Գյոբեկլի թեփե (Պորտա սար) ծիսակն  կենտրոն: Այն 12000 տարեկան է որը կրկնակին է նրա ,ինչը մատնանշում են հին կտակարաում հրեաները:


Բավականին հարգանք տածելով Պարիս Հերունու  հայրենանվեր աշխատություններին.այնուամենայնիվ պետք է ասեմ. որ Գյոբեկլի թեփեն Պարիսյան ոգով  պատկերացումների շարգից է .այն է՝  Չինացիներն էլ են Հայերից առաջացել :Cool:  :Smile: ։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ընդհանրապես, մարդկության "տարիքը" չափում են ոչ թե բնակչության ներկա պահին քանակաով, կամ էլ որևէ ժամանակի պահին՝ քանակով, այլ գենետիկայի միջոցով… Մասնավորապես, ուսումնասիրելով մարդու գեները և դրանցում առկա կամ բացակա սեգմենտները, պարզում են, թե քանի տարի էր պետք, որպեսզի որոշակի փոփոխություններ գեներում առաջանային, այդպես հաշվել են, թե քանի տարի առաջ է առաջացել հոմոսապիենսը… Ընդ որում, մարդու և մարդանմանների մնացորդներ, բրածոներ ԳՈՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒՆԵՆ, հայտնաբերված են /գանգեր, ոսկրեր, պարզագույն աշխատանքային գործիքներ.../


եթե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքիր է օֆիցիալ տեսակետը

մասնավորապես՝ մեջբերեմ.



> ..............Кроме того, неандертальцев часто рассматривали как непосредственных предков современного человека. Однако сравнение митохондриальной ДНК людей и неандертальцев позволяет предположить, что расхождение их эволюционных линий произошло около 500 000 лет. назад.[1] Эта датировка несовместима с гипотезой о происхождении современных людей от неандертальцев, поскольку эволюционная линия современных людей обособилась позднее 200 000 лет назад. ..............
> В 2003 были описаны останки, возраст которых составляет ок. 160 000 лет (плейстоцен). Анатомические отличия экземпляров побудили исследователей выделить новый подвид Homo sapiens idaltu («Старейшина») [2].
> .........


Ասվում է, որ մարդու ու նեանդերթալցիների գեների մեջ տարանջատումը սկսել է մոտ 500.000 տարի առաջ, հետևաբար կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այդ ժամանակ արդեն մարդ գոյություն ունեցել է  :LOL: 

Իմ կողմից էլ հավելեմ, որ ենթադրվում է, որ նեանդերթալցիների մի մասը զարգացել է շնորհիվ կապակցված խոսքի, լեզվի առաջացման, ինչը բերել է մարդկանց խմբերի ավելի արդյունավետ կազմակերպման: Իսկ այն մասը, որ այդպես էլ չի մշակել հաղորդակցման միջոց, վերացել է: Այս ենթադրությունը հիմնված է մարդու ու նեանդերթալցիների կոկորդների կառուցվածքի մեջ գտած տարբերությունների հիման վրա:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հա՛.դու էլ բավականաչափ մեղապարտ ես բայց արի նիկերին հանգիստ թողնենք։Բավականին հարգանք տածելով Պարիս Հերունու  հայրենանվեր աշխատություններին.այնուամենայնիվ պետք է ասեմ. որ Գյոբեկլի թեփեն Պարիսյան ոգով  պատկերացումների շարգից է .այն է՝  Չինացիներն էլ են Հայերից առաջացել։


Հարգելիս  Գյոբեկլի թեփեն սկսվել է ուսումնասիրվել 1946 թվականից  և աշխատանքերը ամփոփվել է Գերմանական Կարլսռուհե քաղաքում 2007 թվականին,ուցահանդեսը տևեց մեկ տարի ուսումնասիրությունների մշտական ղեկավարն է պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր Կլաուս Շմիդտը, որը շատ բարձր հեղինակություն է եվրոպական հնեաբանույան ,պատմության մեջ:
Նրա և աշխատակազմի կողմից կազմաերպված գիտական կոնֆերենսը կոչվում էր «12000 յա մշակույթ» գիտաան կոնֆերենսին բնականաբար հայկական կողմը հրավիրված չէր:
Ահա կոնֆերենսը կազմակերպղների կազմը :
*Prof. Dr. Klaus Schmidt DAI, Prof. Dr. Dr. Dieter Vieweger, Universität Wuppertal, Prof. Dr. Dr. Manfred Görg, Universität München, Prof. Dr. Hubert Irsigler, Universität Freiburg:
Moderation: Prof. Dr. Harald Siebenmorgen, Direktor des Badischen Landesmuseums Dr. Albert Käuflein, Leiter des Roncalli-Forums, Karlsruhe:*
:Չինացիների մասով,նրանք մեր խնամիներն են Դավթի կինը չինացի  էր:

----------

davidus (20.08.2009), Արիացի (13.08.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իմ կողմից էլ հավելեմ, որ ենթադրվում է, որ նեանդերթալցիների մի մասը զարգացել է շնորհիվ կապակցված խոսքի, լեզվի առաջացման


*ֆրեյա* ջան, էվոյլուցիոն տեսությանը վերաբերվող  եվ  ոչ մի նյութ  տեսության հավաստիությունը ապացուցող  ոչ մի ծանրակշիռ  ապացույց չի  բերում: Էտ մասին արդեն երկու ամիսա քննարկվումա  Դարվինիզմ թեմայում: Հակառակը, էվոլյուցիային վերաբերվող  բոլոր նյութերում  հանդիպում ենք  անընդմեջ անհամաձայնությունների, հերքումների, չճշտված  փաստերի, մի խոսքով  տեսությունը  մի լավ խճճել է գիտնականներին:




> նեանդերթալցիների մի մասը զարգացել է շնորհիվ կապակցված խոսքի, լեզվի առաջացման


Սրա  մասին էլ է ասվել Դարվինիզմ թեմայում, խոսքը եվ  լեզուն չեն կարող ինքն իրեն  առաջանալ,  նման բան  մինչ այժմ  բնության մեջ  չի  դիտարկվել, եվ հակառակը,  կան ապացույցներ  որ  եթե  մարդու համար չլինի համապատասխան  սոցիալական  միջավայր երեխան  կմեծանա  համր, իսկ եթե  բախտը չբերի  եվ  սոց. միջավայրից  զրկված լինի  մինչեվ  6  տարեկանը,  ապա դատապարտված կլինի ողջ  կյանքում  մնալ  մտավոր  հաշմանդամ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սրա  մասին էլ է ասվել Դարվինիզմ թեմայում, խոսքը եվ  լեզուն չեն կարող ինքն իրեն  առաջանալ,  նման բան  մինչ այժմ  բնության մեջ  չի  դիտարկվել, եվ հակառակը,  կան ապացույցներ  որ  եթե  մարդու համար չլինի համապատասխան  սոցիալական  միջավայր երեխան  կմեծանա  համր, իսկ եթե  բախտը չբերի  եվ  սոց. միջավայրից  զրկված լինի  մինչեվ  6  տարեկանը,  ապա դատապարտված կլինի ողջ  կյանքում  մնալ  մտավոր  հաշմանդամ:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ո՞նց չեն կարող: Ո՞նց չի դիտարկվել  :Jpit: : Մի անգամ որ հաստատ դիտարկվել ա: Իսկ էդ սոցիալական միջավայր-բան սաղ բլթոցներ են: Համ էլ աչքիս դու էլ չես ջոգում՝ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը: Քո պատկերացմամբ նենց պտի մնար-մնար ու մեկ էլ հո՛պ՝ «խո՜սք առաջացավ խեղճ, իզոլացված, վայրենի Մաուգլիի մոտ», հա՞  :LOL: : Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ընդհանրապես էդ վեց տարկան-մարեկանը խոսքի առաջանալու հետ: Հա չի դիտարկվում՝ չի դիտարկվում, ի՞նչ անենք:

Աստվածաշնչյան-կրեացիոնիստական տարբերակը մի հատ շա՜տ մեծ թերություն ունի: Էն ամենասկզբում Աստված մոռացել ա ասել «Եղիցի խելք», և տենց էլ չի եղել խելք  :LOL: :

----------

Amaru (11.08.2009), davidus (20.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (08.08.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *ֆրեյա* ջան, էվոյլուցիոն տեսությանը վերաբերվող  եվ  ոչ մի նյութ  տեսության հավաստիությունը ապացուցող  ոչ մի ծանրակշիռ  ապացույց չի  բերում: Էտ մասին արդեն երկու ամիսա քննարկվումա  Դարվինիզմ թեմայում: Հակառակը, էվոլյուցիային վերաբերվող  բոլոր նյութերում  հանդիպում ենք  անընդմեջ անհամաձայնությունների, հերքումների, չճշտված  փաստերի, մի խոսքով  տեսությունը  մի լավ խճճել է գիտնականներին:


Չամիչ ջան, այնքան եք խորացել "Մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել" հիպոթեզի հերքմամբ ու "Մարդուն Աստված է ստեղծել" մտքի կուլտիվացիայով, որ արդեն ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում ու սկսում եք հերքել՝ նույնիսկ փաստերը…  :Wink: 
Հիմա չեմ ուզում թեման նորից վերածվի Դարվինիզմի թեմայի քննարկման, բայց "Մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել" մտքի հերքումը չի նշանակում, որ էվոլյուցիայի պրոցես էլ գոյություն չունի…
Մասնավորապես, իմ գրառման մեջ բերած օրինակը վերաբերում էր մարդանմանների կմախքի ուսումնասիրության հիման վրա… Այդ արարածները կոկորդում չունեին մի հատված, որը կա ժամանակակաից մարդու մոտ /այդ հատվածի շնորհիվ մարդը կարողանում է կենդանուց տարբերվող ձայներ արտաբերել/
Այդ նյութեղեն փաստերը ԿԱՆ՝ անկախ դուք դրանք ընդունում եք, թե ոչ, ու եթե Հայաստանի գիտնականները չեն զբաղվում դրանով ու եթե Հայաստանի թանկարաններում չեն պահվում նման էքսպոնատներ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ աշխարհում ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ էլ դրանք չկան…



> չճշտված  փաստերի


Ինչ չճշտված փաստ՞  Կոնկրետ գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտներ կան, որոնք հնէաբանական աշխատանքներով են զբաղվում ու հետո ուսումնասիրում են գտածոները գենետիկայի ու նյութերի կառուցվածքի, հնության... եւ այլ չափանիշներով:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչ չճշտված փաստ՞ Կոնկրետ գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտներ կան, որոնք հնէաբանական աշխատանքներով են զբաղվում ու հետո ուսումնասիրում են գտածոները գենետիկայի ու նյութերի կառուցվածքի, հնության... եւ այլ չափանիշներով:


Չէ, դու չես հասկանում: Էդ փաստերը *Չամիչը* ինքն անձամբ չի ճշտել, կամ էլ իր՝ *Չամիչի* համար հատուկ չեն ճշտել:

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի շրջանակներում, հակառակ դեպքում թեման ստիպված կլինեմ փակել` խնդրելով քննարկումները շարունակել "Դարվինիզմ" թեմայում:*

----------

Hrayr (16.08.2009), Կտրուկ (09.08.2009), Մեղապարտ (08.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ո՞նց չեն կարող: Ո՞նց չի դիտարկվել : Մի անգամ որ հաստատ դիտարկվել ա: Իսկ էդ սոցիալական միջավայր-բան սաղ բլթոցներ են: Համ էլ աչքիս դու էլ չես ջոգում՝ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը: Քո պատկերացմամբ նենց պտի մնար-մնար ու մեկ էլ հո՛պ՝ «խո՜սք առաջացավ խեղճ, իզոլացված, վայրենի Մաուգլիի մոտ», հա՞ : Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ընդհանրապես էդ վեց տարկան-մարեկանը խոսքի առաջանալու հետ: Հա չի դիտարկվում՝ չի դիտարկվում, ի՞նչ անենք:
> 
> Աստվածաշնչյան-կրեացիոնիստական տարբերակը մի հատ շա՜տ մեծ թերություն ունի: Էն ամենասկզբում Աստված մոռացել ա ասել «Եղիցի խելք», և տենց էլ չի եղել խելք :


Տարորինակ է, կարծես թե քեզ չեմ ճանչում 
Հիշեցում «բանն էր սկիզբը»

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ո՞նց չեն կարող: Ո՞նց չի դիտարկվել : Մի անգամ որ հաստատ դիտարկվել ա:


Այո՞՞՞՞ :Shok:   Դուք գոնե  զգում ե՞ք  էս  իրավիճակի   զավեշտալի   բնույթը, հերքում եք մի  բան, որովհետեվ ապացույց չկա, բայց հավատում եք մեկ այլ  բանի,  որի ապացույցը  նույնպես  չկա: :Think:  




> Քո պատկերացմամբ նենց պտի մնար-մնար ու մեկ էլ հո՛պ՝ «խո՜սք առաջացավ խեղճ, իզոլացված, վայրենի Մաուգլիի մոտ», հա՞ : Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ընդհանրապես էդ վեց տարկան-մարեկանը խոսքի առաջանալու հետ: Հա չի դիտարկվում՝ չի դիտարկվում, ի՞նչ անենք:


Եվ ի՞նչ, ու՞ր  է ասելիքը:




> Աստվածաշնչյան-կրեացիոնիստական տարբերակը մի հատ շա՜տ մեծ թերություն ունի: Էն ամենասկզբում Աստված մոռացել ա ասել «Եղիցի խելք», և տենց էլ չի եղել խելք


Հայկօ ջան, եթե  մի  փոքր  ծանոթ լինեիր իմ գրառումներին ապա  կիմանաիր,  որ անգամ եթե  հավատում եմ  արարչագործությանը, ապա  հաստատ *ո՛չ*  Աստվածշչային արարչագործության տարբերակին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, այնքան եք խորացել "Մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել" հիպոթեզի հերքմամբ ու "Մարդուն Աստված է ստեղծել" մտքի կուլտիվացիայով, որ արդեն ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում ու սկսում եք հերքել՝ նույնիսկ փաստերը…


Ընդունում եմ *Վարպետի* նկատողությունը, եվ այս  կոնտեկստում կատարում եմ իմ վերջին գրառումը:

Ֆրեյա ջան, ո՞ր  փաստերը, խոսքի  եվ  լեզվի  ինքն իրեն առաջացման որեվէ  փաստ ես  առաջարկել ես էլ հերքել եմ՞՞՞ 




> Մասնավորապես, իմ գրառման մեջ բերած օրինակը վերաբերում էր մարդանմանների կմախքի ուսումնասիրության հիման վրա… Այդ արարածները կոկորդում չունեին մի հատված, որը կա ժամանակակաից մարդու մոտ /այդ հատվածի շնորհիվ մարդը կարողանում է կենդանուց տարբերվող ձայներ արտաբերել/
> Այդ նյութեղեն փաստերը ԿԱՆ՝ անկախ դուք դրանք ընդունում եք, թե ոչ, ու եթե Հայաստանի գիտնականները չեն զբաղվում դրանով ու եթե Հայաստանի թանկարաններում չեն պահվում նման էքսպոնատներ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ աշխարհում ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ էլ դրանք չկան…


ֆրեյա ջան, իսկ  ո՞վ  է հերքում  մարդանման  կապիկների  գոյության  փաստերը, ցանկացած  տեսակ իր  առանձին  գոյության իրավունքն ունի, դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի մարդ  տեսակի հետ, հնարավոր է  այդ տեսակների  գոյության  փաստը  ձե՛զ  համար   են գիտակցության, խոսքի եվ լեզվի  ինքն իրեն առաջացման  ակնառու   ապացույույցներ, բայց ոչ ինձ համար:

----------


## ars83

Լսեցի առաջին չորս մասերը (40 րոպե), մնացածները հետո կլսեմ: Հիմա գրեմ այսքան լսածիցս ունեցած տպավորությունները և նկատողությունները:

*ա.* Հեղինակը միտք է արտահայտում, որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն (ԷՏ) առաջ է քաշվել 18-19 դդ առկա ստրկատիրական համակարգերի արդարացման համար: Նա հիմնավորում է իր այս միտքը՝ մեջբերելով Չարլզ Դարվինի խոսքն այն մասին, որ «տղամարդը պետք է ավելի ուժեղ լինի կնոջից», ինչպես նաև ԷՏ հետևորդների ռասիստական տեսակետները: Նշում է, որ ԷՏ չարիք հանդիսացավ մարդկության համար, քանի որ մարդիկ օգտագործեցին այն՝ ուրիշներին (օրինակ սևամորթներին կամ անդրածիններին) ոչնչացնելու կամ ստրկացնելու համար՝ ներկայացնելով սա որպես _բնական ընտրության արդյունք_ (կենդանի է մնում ուժեղը): 
 :Think:  _Հարց_ է առաջանում. արդյո՞ք ԷՏ նմանօրինակ կիրառությունից հետևում է, որ գաղափարն ինքնին ուղղված էր մարդկանց որոշ խմբերի վերացմանը:
Պարոն Հովինդը խոսում է այն մասին, որ ԷՏ-ը բաժանում մտցրեց մարդկանց միջև: Համեմատենք Աստվածաշնչի հետ: 
Հովհաննես Առաքյալը գրում է. _«Գիտենք, որ Աստծուց ենք, եւ ամբողջ աշխարհը չարի մէջ է»:_ (Հովհ Ե 19)
Պետրոս առաքյալը նշում է. _«Բայց դուք ընտիր ցեղ էք, թագաւորութիւն, քահանայութիւն, սուրբ ազգ, Աստծու սեփական ժողովուրդ, որպէսզի ձեր առաքինութիւնները նուիրէք նրան, ով խաւարից ձեզ կանչեց իր սքանչելի լոյսին»_: (Ա Պետրոս Բ 10)
Ակնհայտ է, որ առաքյալներն առանձնացնում են հավատացյալներին մնացածներին: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սա դիտարկել որպես ռասիզմ: Ավետարանը ցույց է տալիս, որ *ոչ*, ավելին, այս «ընտրյալ», «ընտիր քահանայություն» լինելը շատ «անհրապույր» բան է իրենից ներկայացնում. _«Գիտէք, որ ազգերի իշխանաւորները տիրում են ազգերի վրայ, եւ մեծամեծները իշխում են նրանց վրայ։ Ձեր մէջ եւս չպէտք է այդպէս լինի. այլ ձեզնից ով կը կամենայ մեծ լինել, ձեր ծառան պիտի լինի. եւ ձեզնից ով կը կամենայ առաջին լինել, ձեր ծառան պիտի լինի․․․»_ (Մատթ. Ի 25-27), այսինքն՝ սեփական անձի մասին համեստ կարծիք ունենալը: Հիմա տեսնենք, թե ինչպես է օգտագործվել այս դրույթը, օրինակ, Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու կողմից Խաչակրաց արշավանքների ժամանակ, երբ այլադավան մարդիկ համարվել են «երկրորդ կարգի» և նրանց ոչնչացումը դիտարկվել է որպես նորմալ երևույթ: _Հարց՝ արդյո՞ք առաքյալների դրույթների նմանօրինակ գործածումից հետևում է, որ դրանք վատն էին:_ Նույն ձևով, եթե ԷՏ-ն կիրառվել է ռասիստական նպատակներով, արդյո՞ք _դրանից_ հետևում է, որ այն հենց այդ նպատակների համար էր:
Այս օրինակը բերել եմ՝ ցույց տալու համար հեղինակի առարկության տրամաբանության թուլությունը, սակայն նշեմ, որ անձամբ ևս հիմնավորված/համոզիչ չեմ համարում մարդու՝ ստորակարգ օրգանիզմներից առաջացման տեսությունը: Բայց Հիտլերներով հիմնավորել այդ տեսության սնանկությունը ևս ճիշտ չէ:

*բ.* Հեղինակի քարոզը (առաջին 40 րոպեների ընթացքում, առնվազն) խիստ բևեռացված է. բոլոր չարիքների պատճառ ներկայացվում են սոցիալիցմն ու կոմունիզմը, նշվում է այդ կարգեր ունեցած/ունեցող երկրների ղեկավարների դաժանությունը, և այլն: Ուշագրավ է այն փաստը, որ կապիտալիզմի մասին որևէ վատ բան բացահայտորեն չի ասվում: 
 :Think:  *Հարց.* ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել կապիտալիստական ԱՄՆ-ի ղեկավարության՝ Ճապոնիայի երկու քաղաքների վրա ռումբ նետելու մասին, որը, ինչպես հայտնի է մեծաթիվ մարդկային կյանքերի շարունակական _վերացման և դեգրադացման_ պատճառ հանդիսացավ: Կամ, օրինակ, Դրեզդենի բնակիչներին գազախեղդ անելը պատերազմի օրերին: Արդյո՞ք այդտեղ ևս կոմունիզմն էր պատճառը:

*գ.* Պարոն Հովինդն իր ներածական խոսքում նշում է, որ տասներեք տարի «գիտություն է դասավանդել»: Ահա, թե ինչ է հայտնի նրա ուսումնառության և գիտական աշխատանքների մասին.



> 1971-ին ավարտել է Արևելյան Պեորիայի հասարակության Ավագ դպրոցը Իլինոյսում: 1972 - 1974 թթ հաճախել է _չհավատարմագրված_ Միջինարևմտյան բապտիստական քոլեջ, որտեղ ստացել է Կրոնական կրթության բակալավրի աստիճան: 1988-ին ստացել է մագիստրոսի, իսկ 1991-ին ասպիրանտի (PhD) աստիճան՝ քրիստոնեական կրթության բնագավառում _չհավատարմագրված_ Պատրիոտ համալսարանի հետ  նամակագրության միջոցով (Կոլորադու Սպրինգսում, որն այժմ կոչվում է Պատրիոտ Աստվածաշնչյան համալսարան (Patriot Bible University) և այլևս չի չունի այս ծրագիրը, որով պաշտպանվել է Հովինդը): Քննադատները նշում են, որ Patriot Bible University-ն չունի կրթական ստանդարտներին համապատասխանող ֆակուլտետ և ցածր կրթական պահանջներ է ներկայացնում ուսանողներին: Համալսարանի ներկա օրենքները թույլ են տալիս բակալավրի, մագիստրոսի, և անգամ "Doctor of Ministry" (հավանաբար՝ ծառայության/առաքելության ասպիրանտ/դոկտոր) կոչում ստանալ մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kent_Hovind#Education

*դ.* Հեղինակը նշում է մի շարք մարդկանց արծաթասիրության մասին, ինչպես նաև խիստ կարևորում է օրենքին ենթարկվելու անհրաժեշտությունն ու նշանակությունը (4-րդ տեսահոլովակ):
 :Think:  Վիքիփեդիայից տեղեկանում ենք, որ 2006 թվականի նոյեմբերից պարոն Հովինդը գտնվում է Հվ. Կառոլինայի Edgefield-ի պետական ուղղիչ կազմակերպությունում, որտեղ բանտարկված է տաս տարի ժամկետով՝ դատապարտված լինելով 58 պետական մեղադրանքներով, որոնք ներառում են 12 հարկային խախտում, մեկ խոչընդոտում պետական գործակալի գործողություններին, ինչպես նաև 45 դրամական փոխանցումներ՝ հարկերը թաքցնելու նպատակով: Դատավճռի կայացման պահին Հովինդն ունեցել է տաս տարբեր սեփականություններ, որոնցից ինը բռնագրավվել են պետության կողմից (պետության նկատմամբ ունեցած) պարտքերի դիմաց:

Ինչ-որ վստահություն չի ներշնչում այս մարդը  :Think:

----------


## յոգի



----------


## Կտրուկ

> Վիքիփեդիայից տեղեկանում ենք, որ 2006 թվականի նոյեմբերից պարոն Հովինդը գտնվում է Հվ. Կառոլինայի Edgefield-ի պետական ուղղիչ կազմակերպությունում, որտեղ բանտարկված է տաս տարի ժամկետով՝ դատապարտված լինելով 58 պետական մեղադրանքներով, որոնք ներառում են 12 հարկային խախտում, մեկ խոչընդոտում պետական գործակալի գործողություններին, ինչպես նաև 45 դրամական փոխանցումներ՝ հարկերը թաքցնելու նպատակով: Դատավճռի կայացման պահին Հովինդն ունեցել է տաս տարբեր սեփականություններ, որոնցից ինը բռնագրավվել են պետության կողմից (պետության նկատմամբ ունեցած) պարտքերի դիմաց:
> 
> Ինչ-որ վստահություն չի ներշնչում այս մարդը


Ինձ հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց ամեն ինչ ջարդել.փշրելու ու փջացնելու մոլուցքը։Ի՞նչն է ստիպում գնալ մարդուն դրան։Արս 83. հարցս քեզ եմ ուղղում.քեզ ի՞նչը ստիպեց որ փնտրես.հավաքես նյութեր  Հովինդի մասին.որ իբր սև բիծ քաշե՞ս նրա վրա։Ինչի՞ համար...որ մերկացնում էր դարվինյան տեսությո՞ւնը։ Միգուցէ դա՞ քեզ վրդովեցրեց։
Հոլովակը դիտելիս. անձամբ իմ մտքով չանցավ նյութեր հավաքել հեղինակի մասին և ոչ էլ նրա ապրած կյանքը իմ հավատքին որևէ բան ավելացնելու կամ պակասեցնելու էր։Ուղղակի  բավական  հետաքրքիր ու հիմնավոր տեսակետներ էին առաջ քաշվում  և վերջ։
և ի լրումն ասածիդ՝վերջում ավելացնում ես. որ Հովինդը այժմ հետապնդվում է օրենքով։Ասեմ որ քո  տեղեկացումից հետո ես էլ որոշակի հղումներ նայեցի ու  պարզվեց որ  այդ դատերը  իրականում նույն զրպարտություններն են որոնցով որ  դատվեցին  Քրիստոսի աշակերտները ։ըստ էության նրա վրա հարկեր են բեռնել քարոզչության համար և մարդը բավական համեստ ունեցվածքի տեր լինելով  հայտնվել է բանտում։
ի դեպ.նույն զրպարտություններից նաև հնչեցին ֆորումում.իբր թէ Հովինդը ասում ա որ  դինոզավրերը ապրում են մարդկանց կողք կողքի և այլ ստահոտ լուրեր։Հիշու՞մ ես ինչ զրպարտություններ արեցին  Հիսուսի վրայով։նույնը կատարվում է նաև այսօր։
ՙԱշխարհը ինձ չնդունեց.ձեզ էլ չի ընդունելու՚ Սրանք Քրիստոսի խոսքերն էն։
և վերջապես. արդյո՞ք դու քո դավանած եկեղեցու բարձրաստիճան այրերի գործերից  տեղյակ ես.և ապդյո՞ք որևե պատարագից հետո  սկսում ես քննել տվյալ հոգևորականների  ատեստատներն ու անձնական կյանքը։
եթե այս տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեիր.կարծում եմ շուտվանից չպետք է հաճախեիր եկեղեցի։

----------

Amaru (11.08.2009), Hrayr (16.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Քրիստոնեության խիստ տարբերությունը այլ դավանանքներից
 ու էլի հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ։

----------


## Amaru

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց ամեն ինչ ջարդել.փշրելու ու փջացնելու մոլուցքը։Ի՞նչն է ստիպում գնալ մարդուն դրան։Արս 83. հարցս քեզ եմ ուղղում.քեզ ի՞նչը ստիպեց որ փնտրես.հավաքես նյութեր  Հովինդի մասին.որ իբր սև բիծ քաշե՞ս նրա վրա։Ինչի՞ համար...որ մերկացնում էր դարվինյան տեսությո՞ւնը։ Միգուցէ դա՞ քեզ վրդովեցրեց։
> Հոլովակը դիտելիս. անձամբ իմ մտքով չանցավ նյութեր հավաքել հեղինակի մասին և ոչ էլ նրա ապրած կյանքը իմ հավատքին որևէ բան ավելացնելու կամ պակասեցնելու էր։Ուղղակի  բավական  հետաքրքիր ու հիմնավոր տեսակետներ էին առաջ քաշվում  և վերջ։
> և ի լրումն ասածիդ՝վերջում ավելացնում ես. որ Հովինդը այժմ հետապնդվում է օրենքով։Ասեմ որ քո  տեղեկացումից հետո ես էլ որոշակի հղումներ նայեցի ու  պարզվեց որ  այդ դատերը  իրականում նույն զրպարտություններն են որոնցով որ  դատվեցին  Քրիստոսի աշակերտները ։ըստ էության նրա վրա հարկեր են բեռնել քարոզչության համար և մարդը բավական համեստ ունեցվածքի տեր լինելով  հայտնվել է բանտում։
> ի դեպ.նույն զրպարտություններից նաև հնչեցին ֆորումում.իբր թէ Հովինդը ասում ա որ  դինոզավրերը ապրում են մարդկանց կողք կողքի և այլ ստահոտ լուրեր։Հիշու՞մ ես ինչ զրպարտություններ արեցին  Հիսուսի վրայով։նույնը կատարվում է նաև այսօր։
> ՙԱշխարհը ինձ չնդունեց.ձեզ էլ չի ընդունելու՚ Սրանք Քրիստոսի խոսքերն էն։
> և վերջապես. արդյո՞ք դու քո դավանած եկեղեցու բարձրաստիճան այրերի գործերից  տեղյակ ես.և ապդյո՞ք որևե պատարագից հետո  սկսում ես քննել տվյալ հոգևորականների  ատեստատներն ու անձնական կյանքը։
> եթե այս տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեիր.կարծում եմ շուտվանից չպետք է հաճախեիր եկեղեցի։


 Նմանատիպ քննարկումներից աշխատում եմ հեռու մնալ, պարզապես ուզում էի ասել, որ Արսը քրիստոնյա ա:
 Ու եքքա ժպտեցնում ա էն, որ Հովինդի տեսակետները դուք նորմալ հիմնավորված եք համարում… շնորհակալությունս էլ պատահաբար ստացվեց:  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց ամեն ինչ ջարդել.փշրելու ու փջացնելու մոլուցքը։ Ի՞նչն է ստիպում գնալ մարդուն դրան։Արս 83. հարցս քեզ եմ ուղղում.քեզ ի՞նչը ստիպեց որ փնտրես.հավաքես նյութեր  Հովինդի մասին.որ իբր սև բիծ քաշե՞ս նրա վրա։


Քանի որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության դեմ «գիտական» փաստարկների մասին էր խոսում հեղինակը, ինձ հետաքրքրեց՝ ինչքանո՞վ է նա կոմպետենտ: Այսպիսի դեպքերն այնքա՜ն շատ են, երբ մեկը դեմ է խոսում ինչ-որ տեսության, բերելով «գիտական» փաստարկներ, ու վերջում պարզվում է՝ մարդը նորմալ գիտական կոչում չունի:
Այդպես էր, օրինակ «Եհովայի վկաների» թարգմանիչների դեպքում, երբ նրանք «յուրովի» թարգմանում էին Աստվածաշունչը, իսկ հետո պարզվեց, որ նույնիսկ բավարար լեզվական գիտելիքներ չունեն: (Աղբյուր՝ Ռոն Ռոդես, "Вразрез со Священным Писанием"):
Իսկ սև բիծ ամեն մեկն ինքն է իր վրա քաշում:




> Ինչի՞ համար...որ մերկացնում էր դարվինյան տեսությո՞ւնը։ Միգուցէ դա՞ քեզ վրդովեցրեց։
> Հոլովակը դիտելիս. անձամբ իմ մտքով չանցավ նյութեր հավաքել հեղինակի մասին և ոչ էլ նրա ապրած կյանքը իմ հավատքին որևէ բան ավելացնելու կամ պակասեցնելու էր։


Անձը կարևոր չի, գիտելիքներն էին կարևոր:




> Ուղղակի  բավական  հետաքրքիր ու հիմնավոր տեսակետներ էին առաջ քաշվում  և վերջ։


Ո՞ր մասն էր հիմնավոր. որ կոմունի՞զմն է ամեն չարիքի պատճառը:
Այս մարդը բացահայտ հակակոմունիստական քարոզ էր կարդում՝ արևմտյան լսարանին գոհացնելու համար, ընդ որում՝ առաջին մի քանի մասերում գիտական փաստարկներ գրեթե չկային, բոլորը պատմա-բարոյական էին:




> և ի լրումն ասածիդ՝վերջում ավելացնում ես. որ Հովինդը այժմ հետապնդվում է օրենքով։


Վիքիփեդիան դա է փաստում:




> Ասեմ որ քո  տեղեկացումից հետո ես էլ որոշակի հղումներ նայեցի ու  պարզվեց որ  այդ դատերը  իրականում նույն զրպարտություններն են որոնցով որ  դատվեցին  Քրիստոսի աշակերտները ։


Ցանկացած աղանդի անդամ համարում է, որ հալածվում է հանուն ճշմարտության: Ավելին, փորձում է մնացածներին համոզել դրանում:




> ըստ էության նրա վրա հարկեր են բեռնել քարոզչության համար և մարդը բավական համեստ ունեցվածքի տեր լինելով  հայտնվել է բանտում։


Տաս կտոր գույք են բռնագրավել՝ համեստ ունեցվածքի տե՞ր է: Ո՞ր չափանիշներով, ներողություն:
Նրա ունեցվածքը սկսեց ինձ «հետաքրքրել» արծաթասիրության մասին ասածներից հետո: Բայց սա հանգիստ կարող ենք մի կողմ դնել. համաձայն եմ նրա հետ, որ արծաթասիրությունը չարիք է, և այստեղ նրա ունեցվածքը կամ վարքը չի կարող ազդել այս դրույթի վրա:




> և վերջապես. արդյո՞ք դու քո դավանած եկեղեցու բարձրաստիճան այրերի գործերից  տեղյակ ես.և ապդյո՞ք որևե պատարագից հետո  սկսում ես քննել տվյալ հոգևորականների  ատեստատներն ու անձնական կյանքը։


Ոչ, ես քննում եմ նրանց քարոզածը: Չեմ նկատել, որ հավակնեն գիտական մեծամեծ փաստարկներ բերելու, եթե համապատասխան կրթություն չունեն:

----------

Norton (17.08.2009), Արիացի (13.08.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց ամեն ինչ ջարդել.փշրելու ու փջացնելու մոլուցքը։Ի՞նչն է ստիպում գնալ մարդուն դրան։Արս 83. հարցս քեզ եմ ուղղում.քեզ ի՞նչը ստիպեց որ փնտրես.հավաքես նյութեր  Հովինդի մասին.որ իբր սև բիծ քաշե՞ս նրա վրա։Ինչի՞ համար...որ մերկացնում էր դարվինյան տեսությո՞ւնը։ Միգուցէ դա՞ քեզ վրդովեցրեց։
> Հոլովակը դիտելիս. անձամբ իմ մտքով չանցավ նյութեր հավաքել հեղինակի մասին և ոչ էլ նրա ապրած կյանքը իմ հավատքին որևէ բան ավելացնելու կամ պակասեցնելու էր։Ուղղակի  բավական  հետաքրքիր ու հիմնավոր տեսակետներ էին առաջ քաշվում  և վերջ։
> և ի լրումն ասածիդ՝վերջում ավելացնում ես. որ Հովինդը այժմ հետապնդվում է օրենքով։Ասեմ որ քո  տեղեկացումից հետո ես էլ որոշակի հղումներ նայեցի ու  պարզվեց որ  այդ դատերը  իրականում նույն զրպարտություններն են որոնցով որ  դատվեցին  Քրիստոսի աշակերտները ։ըստ էության նրա վրա հարկեր են բեռնել քարոզչության համար և մարդը բավական համեստ ունեցվածքի տեր լինելով  հայտնվել է բանտում։
> ի դեպ.նույն զրպարտություններից նաև հնչեցին ֆորումում.իբր թէ Հովինդը ասում ա որ  դինոզավրերը ապրում են մարդկանց կողք կողքի և այլ ստահոտ լուրեր։Հիշու՞մ ես ինչ զրպարտություններ արեցին  Հիսուսի վրայով։նույնը կատարվում է նաև այսօր։
> ՙԱշխարհը ինձ չնդունեց.ձեզ էլ չի ընդունելու՚ Սրանք Քրիստոսի խոսքերն էն։
> և վերջապես. արդյո՞ք դու քո դավանած եկեղեցու բարձրաստիճան այրերի գործերից  տեղյակ ես.և ապդյո՞ք որևե պատարագից հետո  սկսում ես քննել տվյալ հոգևորականների  ատեստատներն ու անձնական կյանքը։
> եթե այս տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեիր.կարծում եմ շուտվանից չպետք է հաճախեիր եկեղեցի։


Չհասկացա վրդովմունքիդ պատճառը: Միգուցե դու քրիստոնյա հավատացյալ ես ու քո համար պարոն հովինդը վերջին ինստանցիայի ճշմարտություն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այլ մարդիկ, մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն ասած հալած յուղի տեղ չեն ընդունում, նախ պարզում են, թե ասողը ով է ու ինչ է ասում, փորձում են դա հասկանալ
դա առողջ տրամաբանության ու գիտության տեսանկյունից, այլ ոչ թե կույր հավատքի: Եվ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ մեղք կա նրա մեջ, երբ մարդիկ ասում են ճշմարտությունը ու հանցագործին հանցագործ են անվանում:
Ամենատարօրինակն այն է, որ դու ամենաճշմարիտ քրիստոնյադ, վերցրել ու ոմն հովինդի համեմատում ես Հիսուսի հետ:
Իսկ ամենածիծաղելին էլ այն է, որ դու կարծում ես, թե պարոն հովինդը մերկացնում է դարվինյան տեսությունը: Միթե իրոք կարծում ես, թե դատարկ ու իր մեջ ոչինչ չպարունակող "Մարդկությունը 6000 տարեկան է" արտահայտություններով են հերքվում այնպիսի հիմնավորված տեսություններ, ինչպիսին դարվինիզմն է?

----------

Norton (13.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ամենատարօրինակն այն է, որ դու ամենաճշմարիտ քրիստոնյադ,


հետաքրքիր է.դու՞ այդպես որոշեցիր.թէ ես եմ մի տեղ այդպես ասել իմ մասին։


> վերցրել ու ոմն հովինդի համեմատում ես Հիսուսի հետ:


Անհրաժեշտ է լավ հասկանալ գրածս նոր արտահայտվել.ցանկալի կլիներ որ մի քիչ էլ կտակարանից տեղյակ լինեիր։քանի որ ես խոսքս ուղղել էի  կտակարանին տեղյակ մարդու ուստի քո զորակցությունը Արս83 ին տեղին չեմ համարում.ինչևէ՝ քո իրավունքն է արտահայտվելը։
միայն թէ ասեմ. որ իմ խոսքերում ոչ մի կերպ չեմ համեմատում Հովինդին Հիսուսի  հետ .այլ ՝հիշեցնում եմ  աշխարհի
    ՙ_արդարության_՚ և վարվելաձևի մասին։հետո .ինչքանով որ հիշում եմ ինքդ չես ընդունում Քրիստոսի ճշմարտացիությունը(ներողություն եթե սխալվում եմ)ուստի մի լավ խոսք կա. ասում է՝
_ ՙմի եղիր Հռոմի Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ՚
_

----------


## Արիացի

> հետաքրքիր է.դու՞ այդպես որոշեցիր.թէ ես եմ մի տեղ այդպես ասել իմ մասին։


Ես եմ այդպես որոշել ու արտահայտվել, բայց դա հարցի հետ կապ չունի ու երկրորդական է համարվում:




> Անհրաժեշտ է լավ հասկանալ գրածս նոր արտահայտվել.ցանկալի կլիներ որ մի քիչ էլ կտակարանից տեղյակ լինեիր։քանի որ ես խոսքս ուղղել էի  կտակարանին տեղյակ մարդու ուստի քո զորակցությունը Արս83 ին տեղին չեմ համարում.ինչևէ՝ քո իրավունքն է արտահայտվելը։
> միայն թէ ասեմ. որ իմ խոսքերում ոչ մի կերպ չեմ համեմատում Հովինդին Հիսուսի  հետ .այլ ՝հիշեցնում եմ  աշխարհի
>     ՙ_արդարության_՚ և վարվելաձևի մասին։հետո .ինչքանով որ հիշում եմ ինքդ չես ընդունում Քրիստոսի ճշմարտացիությունը(ներողություն եթե սխալվում եմ)ուստի մի լավ խոսք կա. ասում է՝
> _ ՙմի եղիր Հռոմի Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ՚
> _


Քո ասածը հասկանում եմ անհրաժեշտության չափով ու էդտեղ հին կտակարանից գիտելիքներ այնքան էլ անհրաժեշտ չեն, չնայած նրան, որ հին կտակարանին քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եմ: 
Դու ուղղակի վրդովված ես, որ քո բերած մահկանացուն պարզվում է, որ այնքան էլ մաքուր մարդ չէ, համենայն դեպս այդպես են վկայում որոշ ինտերնետ աղբյուրներ ու փորձում ես դա կապել մարդկանց չարության ու նախանձի հետ: Ու քո դատողություններում հասնում ես այն աստիճանի, որ զուգահեռներ ես անցկացնում այս մահկանացուի ու Հիսուսի միջև, չհիշելով, որ Հիսուսը աստծո որդի է ու անսխալական է, իսկ այս մեկը մարդ է, իր սխալներով ու գործած մեղքերով: Արդյոք քո մտքով չի անցել, որ միգուցե հենց այս մարդը, քրիստոնյայի քողի տակ թաքնված զրպարտում է հենց քրիստոնեությունը? Դու այնպես ես խոսում, կարծես թե 100% համոզված ես, որ նրան զրպարտում են, բայց չէ որ չի բացառվում նաև այն, որ այդ ինֆորմացիան հավաստի է:
Ինչևէ, չեմ փորձում Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինել (չնայած, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Հռոմի պապերի մեծ մասը անհավատ է, դա էլ չի բացառվում  :LOL:  ), փորձում եմ միայն քեզ ցույց տալ, որ քո անցկացրած զուգահեռները պարոն հովինդի ու Հիսուսի միջև հենց քո կրոնի տեսանկյունից անթույլատրելի է:

----------


## Hrayr

Ամեն բան քննեցեք ու բարին ամուր բռնեցեք.
Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է նրան, որ վստահում եք ինետին իսկ Աստվածաշնչին կասկածով եք մոտենում ասեմ. ինետում շատ կգտնեք որ Ղարաբաղն ադրբեջանական տարածք է հայերն էլ զոհվել են առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի հետևանքով, Աստված չանի հետո էլ դա որպես ճշմարտություն ընդունեք. Քննել սովորեք.... ցեխ շպրտելն այնքան հեշտ է.
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հովինդին իրա խոսքն ինձ էլ դուր չի եկել,անգամ երկար ժամանակ չեմ ծախսել նրա տեսությունը լսելու համար, մի քանի րոպեն անգամ հերիք էր պատկերացում կազմելու թե որքան թույլ է ներկայացնում մտքերը.
Արսեն ջան, այն ինչի մասին խոսում է հովինդը գիտելիք էլ պետք չէ. եթե ձեր համար էվոլուցիան համոզիչ է բան չեմ ասում, թող էդպես լինի.

Ես համոզված եմ, ամեն ինչ որ լսում տեսնում ու կարդում եք ամեն օր իրենց մեջ մեծ մոլորություն են պարունակում. Աստված հրաման տվեց ու ոսկորները մսով պատվեցին, նրանց մեջ շունչ եկավ ու կանգնեցին մեծ բանակ կազմեցին. մի անգամ երկիր մոլորակը կանգ առավ, մի ուրիշ անգամ էլ եթե չեմ սխալվում տաս աստիճանով ետ պտտվեց. հա դրանց բոլորի մասին գրված է,բայց սա չեմ ուզում ասել, հապա այն, որ Աստված հրաման է տալիս ու կատարվում է այնպիսի բան որը գիտությունը ոչինչ է դարձնում.
Շատ չծանրացնելով հարցնեմ, գիտությունը ինչպես է բացատրում էշի խոսալը մարդկային լեզվով.... Հա դու լավ տեղյակ ես այս փաստերից, սրանց համար բավական է տարրական գիտելիքները հասկանալու որ մարդ չի կարող իր իմաստությամբ Աստծո գործերը հասկանալ, ամեն բան կաղավաղի ու արդյունքում էվոլուցիոն տեսության նման մի խեղկատակություն կստացվի. 
Ով չի հավատում խորհուրդ կտայի Հռոմեացիների առաջին գլուխները կարդալ.

----------


## Chuk

> գիտությունը ինչպես է բացատրում էշի խոսալը մարդկային լեզվով.


Խոսելը հեշտ է, այ որ սկսի գրել... ու ֆորումներ մտնել:
Հրայր, էնպես հետաքրքիր է ֆորումային քննարկումներիդ հետևելը: Ոչ մի հստակ միտք, ոչ մի փաստարկված խոսք չեմ նկատել... գուցե ուշադիր չէի:

Հա, ասելիքս ինչ է: Քո գրառումները հիմա ինտերնետում են: ԻՆչու՞ պետք է որևէ մեկը դրանց վստահի:

----------

Amaru (16.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես եմ այդպես որոշել ու արտահայտվել, բայց դա հարցի հետ կապ չունի


Արիացի.ոչ միայն սա կապ չունի՝այլ քո ողջ գրվածքը կապ չունի թեմայի հետ.որովհետև՝


> փորձում եմ միայն քեզ ցույց տալ, որ քո անցկացրած զուգահեռները պարոն հովինդի ու Հիսուսի միջև հենց քո կրոնի տեսանկյունից անթույլատրելի է:


առաջինը ՝չես կարող և հետո թեման ինձ սխալ հանելը չի այլ նյութերի քննարկումները։ես վերևում ել հայտարարեցի որ Ոչ մի դեպքում Հիսուսի և Հովինդի միջև զուգահեռ չեմ տանում.այլ միայն հիշեցնում եմ աշխարհի անարդար դատերի մասին։
ուստի .ոչ ժամանակ ունեմ նույն բանը անընդհատ կրկնելու.և ոչ էլ ցանկություն։

----------


## Hrayr

> Խոսելը հեշտ է, այ որ սկսի գրել... ու ֆորումներ մտնել:
> Հրայր, էնպես հետաքրքիր է ֆորումային քննարկումներիդ հետևելը: Ոչ մի հստակ միտք, ոչ մի փաստարկված խոսք չեմ նկատել... գուցե ուշադիր չէի:
> 
> Հա, ասելիքս ինչ է: Քո գրառումները հիմա ինտերնետում են: ԻՆչու՞ պետք է որևէ մեկը դրանց վստահի:


Արտակ ջան, հենց դա եմ ասում, իմ գրածներն էլ պետք չէ հալած յուղի պես ընդունել, մի հատ քննի տես ինչ  է ասվում....  Չէ որ մարդն ի տարբերություն կենդանիների կարողանում է քննել.... դեռ ավելին, ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես բարին էլ ամուր բռնել.

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, հենց դա եմ ասում, իմ գրածներն էլ պետք չէ հալած յուղի պես ընդունել, մի հատ քննի տես ինչ  է ասվում....  Չէ որ մարդն ի տարբերություն կենդանիների կարողանում է քննել.... դեռ ավելին, ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես բարին էլ ամուր բռնել.


Հաջորդ հարցը, ներողություն «յազվության» համա: Ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ մինչև քո ասելը  ոչ մեկի մտքի ծերով չէր անցել քննել, ու որ ինչ-որ ասում կամ գրում են, քննելու արդյունքում չի որ գրում են: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես այդ մարդկային աստվածատուր շնորհքի մասին միայն դու՞ ես գլխի ընկել: Թե կարծում ես, որ ամենից լավ դու ես «քննում»:

----------

Hrayr (17.08.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Հաջորդ հարցը, ներողություն «յազվության» համա: Ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ մինչև քո ասելը  ոչ մեկի մտքի ծերով չէր անցել քննել, ու որ ինչ-որ ասում կամ գրում են, քննելու արդյունքում չի որ գրում են: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես այդ մարդկային աստվածատուր շնորհքի մասին միայն դու՞ ես գլխի ընկել: Թե կարծում ես, որ ամենից լավ դու ես «քննում»:


Չէ Արտակ ջան, հա կան մարդիկ որոնք քննում են, բայց կան նաև մարդիկ ովքեր վիկիպեդիայում տեղադրված ինֆորմացիան ճշմարտության տեղ են ընդունում, ինչ որ մեկը պետք է ասեր չէ որ այդքան էլ վստահություն չեն ներշնչում այդ տեղեկատվական կայքերը.... ինչևիցէ

----------


## ars83

> Չէ Արտակ ջան, հա կան մարդիկ որոնք քննում են, բայց կան նաև մարդիկ ովքեր վիկիպեդիայում տեղադրված ինֆորմացիան ճշմարտության տեղ են ընդունում, *ինչ որ մեկը պետք է ասեր չէ որ այդքան էլ վստահություն չեն ներշնչում այդ տեղեկատվական կայքերը.... ինչևիցէ*


Միայն նշելը, որ մեջբերված աղբյուրը վստահություն չի ներշնչում, բավարար չէ, պետք է նշել նաև այլընտրանքային տեղեկատվական աղբյուր, որն առավել վստահելի է՝ ըստ առարկողի: Խնդրեմ, հղումներ տվեք, կարդանք, համեմատենք, քննենք: Հակառակ դեպքում մնում ենք անձնական կարծիքի հարթության մեջ:

----------


## Hrayr

> Միայն նշելը, որ մեջբերված աղբյուրը վստահություն չի ներշնչում, բավարար չէ, պետք է նշել նաև այլընտրանքային տեղեկատվական աղբյուր, որն առավել վստահելի է՝ ըստ առարկողի: Խնդրեմ, հղումներ տվեք, կարդանք, համեմատենք, քննենք: Հակառակ դեպքում մնում ենք անձնական կարծիքի հարթության մեջ:


Շատ լավ Արսեն ջան. Մտնում ես հյուրասենյակ, վերցնում որևէ Աստվածաշունչ ու սկսում կարդալ...

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ լավ Արսեն ջան. Մտնում ես հյուրասենյակ, վերցնում որևէ Աստվածաշունչ ու սկսում կարդալ...


Ղուրան կլինի՞  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Շատ լավ Արսեն ջան. Մտնում ես հյուրասենյակ, վերցնում որևէ Աստվածաշունչ ու սկսում կարդալ...


Բացում եմ, մեջը այսպիսի բան է գրված․ _«Սիրելինե՛ր, մի՛ հաւատացէք ամէն մի հոգու, այլ փորձեցէ՛ք հոգիները, թէ արդեօք Աստծո՞ւց են, որովհետեւ բազում սուտ մարգարէներ են երեւան եկել աշխարհում։»_
Ես էլ մտածում եմ, որ Հովինդը այս սուտլիկներից մեկն է։

----------


## Hrayr

> Բացում եմ, մեջը այսպիսի բան է գրված․ _«Սիրելինե՛ր, մի՛ հաւատացէք ամէն մի հոգու, այլ փորձեցէ՛ք հոգիները, թէ արդեօք Աստծո՞ւց են, որովհետեւ բազում սուտ մարգարէներ են երեւան եկել աշխարհում։»_
> Ես էլ մտածում եմ, որ Հովինդը այս սուտլիկներից մեկն է։


Ճիշտ ա Արսեն ջան, որովհետև դու քեզանով ես փորձում, ես չեմ ասում սուտլիկ չի,բայց Աստվածաշունչը  փորձելու ձևն էլ ա տալիս, շարունակի կարդալ էլի շատ բաներ կհանդիպես, բայց մինչև վերջ կարդա ու ուշադիր, կներես որ էսպես եմ ասում, բայց դու ես ստիպում...

----------


## Hrayr

Հա Արտակ ջան ղուրանը չի լինի նախ որ ղուրանը կարդալով ճշմարտությունը չես ճանաչի, երկրորդն էլ Արսենին էի ասում, իսկ իրենց տանը պետք է որ Ղուրան չլինի  հաշվի առնելով որ լուրջ ու բարեպաշտ ծնողներ ունի։ Իսկ որ Աստվածաշունչը ճշմարտությունն ա գրված ես համոզված եմ բայց քեզ համոզել չեմ կարող, որովհետև ինձ էլ մարդը չի համոզել.

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Բացում եմ, մեջը այսպիսի բան է գրված․ _«Սիրելինե՛ր, մի՛ հաւատացէք ամէն մի հոգու, այլ փորձեցէ՛ք հոգիները, թէ արդեօք Աստծո՞ւց են, որովհետեւ բազում սուտ մարգարէներ են երեւան եկել աշխարհում։»_
> Ես էլ մտածում եմ, որ Հովինդը այս սուտլիկներից մեկն է։


Չստացվի թէ Հվինդի հանդեպ որևէ արտառոց տպավորություն ունեմ.բայց ասեմ. որ ցավոք հիմա Հովինդին փորձելու հնարավորություն չունենք. Արսեն ջան։և հետո  հոգիները չեն փորձում նայելով թէ ինչ համալսարաններ և գիտական աստիճաններ է անցել տվյալ մարդը։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա Արտակ ջան ղուրանը չի լինի նախ որ ղուրանը կարդալով ճշմարտությունը չես ճանաչի, երկրորդն էլ Արսենին էի ասում, իսկ իրենց տանը պետք է որ Ղուրան չլինի  հաշվի առնելով որ լուրջ ու բարեպաշտ ծնողներ ունի։ Իսկ որ Աստվածաշունչը ճշմարտությունն ա գրված ես համոզված եմ բայց քեզ համոզել չեմ կարող, որովհետև ինձ էլ մարդը չի համոզել.


իսկ եթե մեկի տանը Ղուրան կա, ուրեմն ծնողները լուրջ չե՞ն  :Blink: 
այ քեզ բնորոշում  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա Արտակ ջան ղուրանը չի լինի նախ որ ղուրանը կարդալով ճշմարտությունը չես ճանաչի, երկրորդն էլ Արսենին էի ասում, իսկ իրենց տանը պետք է որ Ղուրան չլինի  հաշվի առնելով որ լուրջ ու բարեպաշտ ծնողներ ունի։ Իսկ որ Աստվածաշունչը ճշմարտությունն ա գրված ես համոզված եմ բայց քեզ համոզել չեմ կարող, որովհետև ինձ էլ մարդը չի համոզել.


Գիտես, պապս շատ լուրջ մարդ էր, էնքան լուրջ, որ հավատացյալ (քրիստոնյա) լինելով հանդերձ տանը ուներ տարբեր հրատարակությունների Աստվածաշնչեր, Ղուրան, Թալմուդ, Բուդդայական «սուրբ» գիրք և այլն: Ավելին, պապս չնայած հավատացյալ էր (քրիստոնյա), բայց էնքան լուրջ մարդ էր, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ երբևէ չէր ասի նման նախադություն. «ղուրանը կարդալով ճշմարտությունը չես ճանաչի», որովհետև վերանալով անտրամաբանական լուռ հավատից ինքը տրամաբանորեն վերլուծելով գիտեր, որ այդ բոլոր ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ ՁԵՌՔՈՎ ԳՐՎԱԾ գրքերում (ինչպես հիմա ինտերնետում են էջեր գրված) կա և շարադրված ճշմարտություն, և կեղծիք: Որովհետև ինքը հրաշալի հասկանում էր, որ ցանկացած կրոնական ուսմունք «ճշմարիտ» է ու «ճիշտ ապրել» է սովորացնում: 

Ավելին ասեմ, եթե ընդհանուր խոսակցության մեջ պապս խոսեր, ինքը բարեպաշտ լինելով, տրամաբանող լինելով, ճիշտ դաստիարակված լինելով, ճիշտ կուլտուրա ունենալով կիմանար, կհասկանար, որ իր խոսքը, բարձրաձայն ասված, լսում են նաև այլոք և կիմանար, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը արձագանքի իր խոսքին, ինքը չի ասելու. «ես քո հետ չէի խոսում, ես ՊՈՂՈՍ-ի հետ էի խոսում»:

Էլ ավելին ասեմ, սիրելի Հրայր, դու կոչ ես անում վերլուծել տարբեր տեղերում գրվածները, բայց ասում ես, որ Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտությունը ոչ թե վերլուծելով ես հասկացել, այլ որովհետև քեզ ասել  է... ոչ մարդը (ակնարկում ես Աստծուն):

Իսկ ես նորից եմ ասում: Ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ այլոք, ովքեր այստեղ Վիկիպեդիայից հոդվածներ են տեղադրում, չեն քննում տրված նյութը: Ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ այդ նյութերը տեղադրողները չեն քննել: Ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ ակումբը հենց տարբեր նյութերի տեղադրման ու դրանց քննարկման, համադրելու, վերլուծելու, քննելու, տնտղելու համար չի, այլ որ այս ֆորումը քո «քարոզի» համար է, որ այստեղ գրես, թե ինչպես Աստված իջել է այնտեղից, որտեղ երբեք չես եղել ու ականջիդ շշնջացել. «Հրայր, թանկագինս, դու ընտրյալ ես: Մտիր ակումբ, ու բոլորին ասա, որ իրենք ոչինչ չեն հասկանում, որ ճշմարտությունը միայն քեզ է տրված, որ դու միակ հասկացողն ես, քննողն ես, տնտղողն ես, բարեպաշտն ես, լուրջն ես»:

Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար, Հրայր, հուսամ որ կփորձես գրածներիցս հետևություն անել ու ոճդ, խոսելաձևդ հղկել, դարձնել ոչ այդքան հավակնոտ ու վերամբարձ  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (19.08.2009), Norton (19.08.2009), Ուլուանա (22.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ավելին ասեմ, եթե ընդհանուր խոսակցության մեջ պապս խոսեր, ինքը բարեպաշտ լինելով, տրամաբանող լինելով, ճիշտ դաստիարակված լինելով, ճիշտ կուլտուրա ունենալով կիմանար, կհասկանար, որ իր խոսքը, բարձրաձայն ասված, լսում են նաև այլոք և կիմանար, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը արձագանքի իր խոսքին, ինքը չի ասելու. «ես քո հետ չէի խոսում, ես ՊՈՂՈՍ-ի հետ էի խոսում»:


Ի՞նչ առիթով է բերված այս միտքը։

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ առիթով է բերված այս միտքը։


հետևյալ առիթով, հարգելիդ իմ Կտրուկ.



> երկրորդն էլ Արսենին էի ասում



Ֆորումային քննարկումները ենթադրել են տալիս, որ ասված խոսքին կարող են արձագանքել քննարկմանը բոլոր մասնակիցները, որ ասվում է ոչ թե կոնկրետ անձի, այլ բոլորին: Կոնկրետ անձի դիմելու համար գոյություն ունեն անձնական հաղորդագրության հնարավորություններ: Իսկ ֆորումում ինչ-որ մեկին ասվածին ուրիշի արձագանքելու վերաբերյալ ասելը «երկրորդն էլ ես Արսենին է ասում» ընդամենը ֆորումային էթիկայի խախտում է կամ էլ ասելիքի բացակայության նշան:

Ավելին, ֆորումները հենց միայն քննարկումների համար են, այլ ոչ թե սեփական տեսակետի հավակնոտ պնդումների ու քողարկված քարոզների համար:

----------

Կտրուկ (19.08.2009), Ուլուանա (22.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ավելին, ֆորումները հենց միայն քննարկումների համար են, այլ ոչ թե սեփական տեսակետի հավակնոտ պնդումների ու քողարկված քարոզների համար:


Քարոզ բառը հիմնականում ասոցացվում է կրոնի հետ.բայց լայն առումով ՝ կարծում եմ ամեն մարդ իր ապրելաձևով ներկայացնում է մի քարոզ։մեկը քարոզում է հայրենիք.մյուսը երաժշտություն.մյուսը գիտություն մյուսը անառակություն....և  երկար կարելի է շարունակել։
այլ բան է թէ այդ քարոզներից որն է մնայուն. և որը ունայնություն։

----------

Hrayr (20.08.2009), Second Chance (24.09.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Հա Արտակ ջան ղուրանը չի լինի նախ որ ղուրանը կարդալով ճշմարտությունը չես ճանաչի, երկրորդն էլ Արսենին էի ասում, իսկ իրենց տանը պետք է որ Ղուրան չլինի  հաշվի առնելով որ լուրջ ու բարեպաշտ ծնողներ ունի։


Հետաքրքիր բան է. ինձ էլ ես ճանաչում, ծնողներիս էլ, բայց ես քեզ չեմ կարողանում «տեղը բերել»  :Think:  Ինչևէ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ղուրանի առկայությունը բարեպաշտության հետ: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ղուրանին, ապա, երբ ժամանակ ունենամ, կսկսեմ ընթերցել, որպեսզի մահմեդականության վերաբերյալ մեկնաբանություններս մերկապարանոց կամ մակերեսային չլինեն: Մինչև հիմա միայն մակերեսայնորեն եմ ծանոթ այդ կրոնին (այն էլ գիտելիքների մի մասը ձեռք է բերված ոչ վստահելի աղբյուրներից), ուստի, հիմնականում, զերծ եմ մնում այն քննարկելուց: Չնայած «աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցի» դիպլոմ ունեմ ԿԽ «քրիստոնեական» կազմակերպությունից, բայց ազգանունս Հովինդ չէ, այլապես հակամահմեդական քարոզության մի կայք կբացեի...

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ղուրանի առկայությունը բարեպաշտության հետ:


 Անպատմելի մեծ կապ ունի Արսեն ջան.նամանավանդ իրեն Քրիստոնյա կարծողի համար։եթե հարկ  է կարող եմ մանրամասնել։


> Ինչ վերաբերում է Ղուրանին, ապա, երբ ժամանակ ունենամ, կսկսեմ ընթերցել, .


Կարող եմ օգնել քեզ այդ գործում Արսեն՝ շնորհակալություն հայտնելով Սիսարին։




> *Մուհամեդը   իր   հարեմում   ուներ    9  տարեկանից   մինչեւ   60   տարեկան   կանանց:  Այեշե   անունով    6   տարեկան   աղջնակը   երբ   հայտնվում   է   այդ   հարեմում,   մոհամեդը     սպասելով    3   տարի,   երբ   այդ    աղջնակը   դառնում   է   9   տարեկան,   այդ    ժամանակ    կենակցում  է   նրա   հետ:
> 
>  Այժմ   մեջբերումներ   կատարենք   նրանց   առաքյալների    քարոզներից:
> 
> Եթ՞ե  քո   հավատակիցներին   ես   կերակրում,   դա   բարի   գործ   է:
> Երբ   ադամը   մահացավ,   սատանան   իր   համախոհներով   ստեղծեցին   երաժշտական   գործիքները   եւ   խնջույք   արին,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառվ,   բոլոր   երաժշտական    գործիքները   սատանայից    են:
> 
> Այն   կանայք   որոնք    համասեռ   են,  նրանց   սպանեք...  նրանց   սպանեք:
> 
> ...

----------

Hrayr (20.08.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Անպատմելի մեծ կապ ունի Արսեն ջան.նամանավանդ իրեն Քրիստոնյա կարծողի համար։
> եթե հարկ  է կարող եմ մանրամասնել։


Եթե կարելի է: Հարցս հստակ է, չէ՞. արդյո՞ք Ղուրանի _առկայությունը_ տանը կապ ունի բարեպաշտության հետ: (զուգահեռ հարց. կենսաբանության դպրոցական դասագրքի, որում շարադրված են դարվինիզմի հիմունքները, առկայությունը տանը և՞ս ազդում է երեխայի ծնողների բարեպաշտության վրա):




> Կարող եմ օգնել քեզ այդ գործում Արսեն՝ շնորհակալություն հայտնելով Սիսարին։


Շնորհակալություն տեղեկության համար, այնուամենայնիվ, ցանկանում եմ անձամբ ծանոթանալ: Ղուրանի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակի վրա հղում կարո՞ղ ես տրամադրել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անպատմելի մեծ կապ ունի Արսեն ջան.նամանավանդ իրեն Քրիստոնյա կարծողի համար։եթե հարկ  է կարող եմ մանրամասնել։


Սա ինձ էլ շատ հետաքրքրեց...
Ղուրանի իրողությունը վերջում թողնեմ, քանի էս գիշերվա կեսին ինձ չեք նզովել, բայց եթե այս տրամաբանությամբ շարունակենք, ուրեմն ես նաև հայ չեմ, որովհետև տանը ունեմ տարբեր երկրների պատմության գրքեր  :Xeloq: 




> Կարող եմ օգնել քեզ այդ գործում Արսեն՝ շնորհակալություն հայտնելով Սիսարին։


Կտրուկ ջան, միայն թե չասես, որ այս մի քանի տողով բնորոշեցիր Ղուրանը :Wink: 
Նույն հաջողությամբ էլ մեջբերեմ սա Աստվածաշնչից. _Տէր Աստուած... կնոջն ասաց. «Պիտի անչափ բազմացնեմ քո ցաւերն ու քո հառաչանքները։ Ցաւերով երեխաներ պիտի ծնես, քո ամուսնուն պիտի ենթարկուես, եւ նա պիտի իշխի քեզ վրայ»։_
Սա էլ հո Աստվածաշունչն է :Wink: 

Իրականում Ղուրանը բնավ էլ անմարդկային չէ... Մուհամեդը մի ողջ ազգ ոտքի հանեց, միացրեց, նրան պետք էր միավորող գաղափարախոսություն: Նա անգամ պատերազմ բառը շատ հազվադեպ է Ղուրանում օգտագործել, հիմնականում՝ Ջիհադ /սրբազան պատերազմ/, դա էլ այն պատճառով, որ տեսավ, որ չի կարող անապատականների դեմ այլ կերպ պայքարել, քան նրանց ձևով՝ պատերազմելով: Այսինքն՝ Մեքքայում քարոզելու ժամանակ ջիհադի մասին խոսք չի եղել, միայն Մեդինա տեղափոխվելուց հետո

----------


## Chuk

> Քարոզ բառը հիմնականում ասոցացվում է կրոնի հետ.բայց լայն առումով ՝ կարծում եմ ամեն մարդ իր ապրելաձևով ներկայացնում է մի քարոզ։մեկը քարոզում է հայրենիք.մյուսը երաժշտություն.մյուսը գիտություն մյուսը անառակություն....և  երկար կարելի է շարունակել։
> այլ բան է թէ այդ քարոզներից որն է մնայուն. և որը ունայնություն։


Քարոզ բառի ստուգաբանության հետ այս պահին առնչվելու կարիք չունեմ: Հստակ ասում եմ. բաժինը նախատեսված չէ կրոն քարոզելու համար, այլ նախատեսված է քննարկումների, տեսակետների համադրությունների, կարծիքների, մեկնաբանությունների համար: Սին խոսքերը, որոնք քարոզից բացի իրենց մեջ ոչ մի լուրջ հիմնավորում, փաստարկ չեն ներկայացնում, այս բաժնում անելիք չունեն  :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե կարելի է: Հարցս հստակ է, չէ՞. արդյո՞ք Ղուրանի _առկայությունը_ տանը կապ ունի բարեպաշտության հետ: (զուգահեռ հարց. կենսաբանության դպրոցական դասագրքի, որում շարադրված են դարվինիզմի հիմունքները, առկայությունը տանը և՞ս ազդում է երեխայի ծնողների բարեպաշտության վրա):


Դասագրքի օրինակը այդքան էլ տեղին չէ՝ քանի որ դասագիրքը ինքդ չես ընտրում և դպրոցական ծրագիրն էլ դու չես գրում։ինչևէ՝դարվինիզմը գիտական մոլորություն է.իսկ ղուրանը հոգևոր.որը ավելի կործանարար է։
Բարեպաշտության մասին խոսելիս. նախ պետք է խնդրեմ քրիստոնյաներին որ հիշեն թէ ո՞վ է բարի .և ըստ դրա էլ հասկանալ *բարե*պաշտություն հասկացողությունը։մասնավորեցնելով օրինակը պետք է նշեմ. որ բարեպաշտ կինը այլ տղամարդու նկար չի պահի իր տանը։այս օրինակը տեղին եմ համարում.քանի որ եկեղեցին ինքը հարսն է Քրիստոսի։Ասեմ ավելին.բարեպաշտ տղամարդուն դուր չի գա որ իր նշանածը գնա և ուսումնասիրի այլ տղամարդկանց աշխարհայացները։և վերջապես՝ բարեպաշտ *Քրիստոնյաները բերում և այդ տեսակ գրքերը այրում էին.որոնց գինը 50 հազար արծաթ  կարժենար   
                                                   Գործք առաքելոց19.19
*



> Շնորհակալություն տեղեկության համար, այնուամենայնիվ, ցանկանում եմ անձամբ ծանոթանալ: Ղուրանի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակի վրա հղում կարո՞ղ ես տրամադրել:


Թեև կարող եմ.բայց ես ուժերիս հնարավորության չափով փորձում եմ կատարել առաքյալի պատվերը .այն է՝ ամենուր բարուն գործակից լինելը։տվյալ դեպքում չեմ կարծում որ ղուրանի հղում կատարելը բարու գործակից է հանդիսանում։Ուստի ներող եղիր պիտի մերժեմ խնդրանքդ։նաև Քրիստոնեական սիրով ցավում եմ ցանկությանդ համար հիշեցնելով Պետրոսի խոսքերը(եթե իհարկե կարևորում ես դրանք) 
*Քանի որ Տեր Փրկիչ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի գիտությամբ. աշխարհի պղձություններից փախչելուց հետո.դարձյալ նույն բաների մեջ խճճվելու ու դրանցից հաղթվելու դեպքում.  նրանց վախճանը առաջվանից վատն է լինելու։
Քանզի ավելի լավ կլիներ .եթե արդարության ճամփան ճանաչած չլինեին.քան ճանաչելուց հետո ետ դառնաին այն սուրբ պատվիրաններից .որ ավանդված էր իրենց։
                                                                                                                                                   Պետրոս 2.21
*

----------


## Chuk

Կտրուկ, կասեմ կարճ ու կտրուկ. դու որևէ *բար*ոյական իրավունք չունես մուսուլմանին ոչ *բար*եպաշտ անվանելու: Գրառումդ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել: Բավական էին առաջին տողերը այս գնահատականս տալու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ, կասեմ կարճ ու կտրուկ. դու որևէ *բար*ոյական իրավունք չունես մուսուլմանին ոչ *բար*եպաշտ անվանելու: Գրառումդ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել: Բավական էին առաջին տողերը այս գնահատականս տալու համար


Չուկ ջան որևէ մեկին ոչ կարող եմ ստիպել.ոչ էլ ուզում եմ։ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետը.իսկ մուսուլմաններին ոչ բարեպաշտ ոչ թէ ես անվանեցի.այլ դո :Smile: ։և ոչ թէ ես անմարդկային համարեցի այլ Աստղոն։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան որևէ մեկին ոչ կարող եմ ստիպել.ոչ էլ ուզում եմ։ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետը.իսկ մուսուլմաններին ոչ բարեպաշտ ոչ թէ ես անվանեցի.այլ դո։և ոչ թէ ես անմարդկային համարեցի այլ Աստղոն։


Ներիր Կտրուկ, բայց խաղերդ ու «կռուտիտներն» ուրիշի վրա բանեցրու: Կոնկրետ չնշելը բայց գրառումովդ դա հասկացնելը իսկ հետո ուրիշին վերագրելը իրականում կարող եմ անազնիվ, հետևաբար հակաքրիստոնեական որակել, հետևաբար քեզ կեղծ քրիստոնյա, հետևաբար քեզ կեղծ բարեպաշտ: Ու եթե ես քեզ այդպիսին անվանեմ, դա կլինի իմ տեսակետը: Բայց այդ տեսակետս ես պարտավոր եմ իմ մեջ պահել, որովհետև ակումբը ոչ թե անվանարկելու տեղ է, այլ քննարկումների վայր, հետևաբար ամեն տեսակետ չի, որ բարձրաձայնման ենթակա է: Որովհետև քո գրառումները կամ քարոզ են, կամ հակաքարոզ (քարոզի տարատեսակ): Հետևաբար ես պահանջում եմ այսուհետև լինել կշռադատված ու հետևել ակումբի պահանջներին, քանզի լինելով քրիստոնյա միևնույն է որպես վիրավորական եմ որակելու քո և քո նմանների կողմից ցանկացած այդպիսի անհանդուրժողական գրառում, տուգանելու եմ, մի քանի անգամ կրկնվելու դեպքում նախազգուշական արգելափակելու եմ, որովհետև նաև քրիստոնեությունն է հանդուրժողականություն քարոզում ու զուտ մարդկային առումով էլ պիտի այդ կանոններին հետևես: Հետևաբար չանտեսես զգուշացումներս, քանզի ես տրամադրված եմ բավական լուրջ: Քանզի այս ֆորումը քարոզի դաշտ չի, ուր տարբեր հավատների ներկայացուցիչներ կամ աղանդավորներ կարող են մտնել իրենց հայացքները տարածելու համար, որովհետև չեմ ալարի ու նորից կկրկնեմ. ակումբը քննարկումների տեղ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չուկ ջան որևէ մեկին ոչ կարող եմ ստիպել.ոչ էլ ուզում եմ։ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետը.իսկ մուսուլմաններին ոչ բարեպաշտ ոչ թէ ես անվանեցի.այլ դո։և ոչ թէ ես անմարդկային համարեցի այլ Աստղոն։


 :Shok: 
քո մեջ բերածը չի՞՞՞




> Մուհամեդը իր հարեմում ուներ 9 տարեկանից մինչեւ 60 տարեկան կանանց: Այեշե անունով 6 տարեկան աղջնակը երբ հայտնվում է այդ հարեմում, մոհամեդը սպասելով 3 տարի, երբ այդ աղջնակը դառնում է 9 տարեկան, այդ ժամանակ կենակցում է նրա հետ:
> 
> Այժմ մեջբերումներ կատարենք նրանց առաքյալների քարոզներից:
> 
> Եթ՞ե քո հավատակիցներին ես կերակրում, դա բարի գործ է:
> Երբ ադամը մահացավ, սատանան իր համախոհներով ստեղծեցին երաժշտական գործիքները եւ խնջույք արին, այդ իսկ պատճառվ, բոլոր երաժշտական գործիքները սատանայից են:
> 
> Այն կանայք որոնք համասեռ են, նրանց սպանեք... նրանց սպանեք:
> 
> ...


էսքանը հենց անմարդկայնության վառ դրսևորում ա, ես չխորացա, որ այստեղ շատ սեղմ է գրված, սուրահները՝ աղավաղված, և ներկայացրի համարժեքը Աստվածաշնչից :Smile: 

Իսկ Արսենին ես կտամ Ղուրանը կարդա :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

Ջիհադը՝  որը  կոչվում  է  սրբազան  պատերազմ  դա  ոչ  մի  առնչություն  չունի  ֆիզիկական  պատերազմի  հետ  և  Մուհամեդը  դա  ասելով  ինիկատի  չի  ունեցել  այսօրվա  շատ  ու  շատ  մարդկանց   պատկերացրած   ջիհադի  հետ:  
Դա  հոգևոր  պատերազմի  իմաստով  է  ասվել,  Լույսի  և  խավարի  պատերազմի  իմաստով,  Նա  երբեք  իր  հետևորդներին  չի  դրթել,  որպեսզի     սրբազան  պատերազմ  անեն  ուրիշ  կրոններ   դավանող  մարդկանց   հետ,  սակայն   հին  էներգիային  պատկանող  ուսուցիչները  այդպես  են  սովորեցրել  իրենց  հետևորդներին  այդ  բառի՝  ջիհադի  իմաստը:   
Նույն  կերպ  էլ  բոլոր  նախադասությունները  Ղուրանում   ունեն  իրենց     բացատրությունները,  սակայն  ի  սկզբանե    նախապաշարումներ  ունեցող   մարդը  եբեք  էլ  չի  ուզենա  հասկանա  այդ  խոսքերը,  քանզի  ինքը  իր  մեջ  համոզված  է,  որ  միայն  իրեն  է  հայտնի  իմաստությունը  և  այլևս  չի  փորձի  անգամ  գոնե  տարական  մտածելակերպով  խորհի  այդ  խոսքերի   իմաստի  վրա:    
Սա  նման  է  նրան  որ  Աստվածաշնչում  ասում  է  եթե  մի  երեսիդ  ապտակում  են,  մյուս  երեսդ  էլ  դարձրու:
Մերօրյա  ուսուցիչները  այս  խոսքերը  հենց   այդպես    էլ  մեկնաբանում  են,  իրենց  գցելով  ծանր  դրության  մեջ,  որովհետև  շատ  տրամաբանական  հարցերի  տարափ  է  տեղում  այդ  կերպ  բացատրողի  վրա:
Սակայն  այդ  խոսքերը  ընդհամենը  նշանակում  է   որ  մարդը  պիտի  *համապատասխան  դրությունների ( սիտուացիանների)  մեջ  ունենա  անսահման  համբերություն*,  որովհետև  ջղայնացած  պահին  է  մարդը  միայն  ադեկվատ  ռիակցիա  ցուցաբերում,  որից  հետո  էլ  շատ  հաճախ  զղջում  է:
Այդ  խոսքերը  մենակ  խփելուն  չեն  վերաբերվում՝  այն  էլ  հենց  երեսին:
Դա  փոխաբերական  իմաստ  ունի  իր  մեջ:

----------

Հայկօ (20.08.2009), Ուլուանա (22.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ջիհադը՝  որը  կոչվում  է  սրբազան  պատերազմ  դա  ոչ  մի  առնչություն  չունի  ֆիզիկական  պատերազմի  հետ  և  Մուհամեդը  դա  ասելով  ինիկատի  չի  ունեցել  այսօրվա  շատ  ու  շատ  մարդկանց   պատկերացրած   ջիհադի  հետ:  
> Դա  հոգևոր  պատերազմի  իմաստով  է  ասվել,  Լույսի  և  խավարի  պատերազմի  իմաստով,  Նա  երբեք  իր  հետևորդներին  չի  դրթել,  որպեսզի     սրբազան  պատերազմ  անեն  ուրիշ  կրոններ   դավանող  մարդկանց   հետ,  սակայն   հին  էներգիային  պատկանող  ուսուցիչները  այդպես  են  սովորեցրել  իրենց  հետևորդներին  այդ  բառի՝  ջիհադի  իմաստը:   
> Նույն  կերպ  էլ  բոլոր  նախադասությունները  Ղուրանում   ունեն  իրենց     բացատրությունները,  սակայն  ի  սկզբանե    նախապաշարումներ  ունեցող   մարդը  եբեք  էլ  չի  ուզենա  հասկանա  այդ  խոսքերը,  քանզի  ինքը  իր  մեջ  համոզված  է,  որ  միայն  իրեն  է  հայտնի  իմաստությունը  և  այլևս  չի  փորձի  անգամ  գոնե  տարական  մտածելակերպով  խորհի  այդ  խոսքերի   իմաստի  վրա:    
> Սա  նման  է  նրան  որ  Աստվածաշնչում  ասում  է  եթե  մի  երեսիդ  ապտակում  են,  մյուս  երեսդ  էլ  դարձրու:
> Մերօրյա  ուսուցիչները  այս  խոսքերը  հենց   այդպես    էլ  մեկնաբանում  են,  իրենց  գցելով  ծանր  դրության  մեջ,  որովհետև  շատ  տրամաբանական  հարցերի  տարափ  է  տեղում  այդ  կերպ  բացատրողի  վրա:
> Սակայն  այդ  խոսքերը  ընդհամենը  նշանակում  է   որ  մարդը  պիտի  *համապատասխան  դրությունների ( սիտուացիանների)  մեջ  ունենա  անսահման  համբերություն*,  որովհետև  ջղայնացած  պահին  է  մարդը  միայն  ադեկվատ  ռիակցիա  ցուցաբերում,  որից  հետո  էլ  շատ  հաճախ  զղջում  է:
> Այդ  խոսքերը  մենակ  խփելուն  չեն  վերաբերվում՝  այն  էլ  հենց  երեսին:
> Դա  փոխաբերական  իմաստ  ունի  իր  մեջ:


Սելավի ջան, ճիշտ ես, բայց դու գրել ես *Մեծ Ջիհադի* մասին :Wink: 
պատերազմ ինքդ քո դեմ, ինքնամաքրում, ինքնակատարելագործում

բայց Ջիհադը 2 այլ տարատեսակներ էլ ունի.
*ներքին փոքր ջիհադ* - պատերազմ իսլամական աշխարհի ներսում՝ հավատաթողների դեմ /թաքֆիր/

*արտաքին փոքր Ջիհադ* - պատերազմ արտաքին աշխարհի անհավատների դեմ /դար էլ-խարբ/

Մարգարեն անապատականների դեմ հենց զինված պայքար էր մղում, բայց դա իր ազգի համար էր, ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ սխալ է արել

----------

Սելավի (20.08.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Դասագրքի օրինակը այդքան էլ տեղին չէ՝ քանի որ դասագիրքը ինքդ չես ընտրում և դպրոցական ծրագիրն էլ դու չես գրում։


Ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի. բարեպաշտ մարդն իր երեխային դպրոց չի թողնի կամ էլ կենսաբանության գիրքը նրա աչքի դիմաց կայրի, բայց չի թողնի, որ դարվինիզմն իր տուն մտնի որևէ տեսքով:




> մասնավորեցնելով օրինակը պետք է նշեմ. որ բարեպաշտ կինը այլ տղամարդու նկար չի պահի իր տանը։


Միայն բնապատկերներն են, չէ՞, արտոնված: Գոնե գրելուց մի անգամ վերընթերցո՞ւմ եք՝ ինչ եք գրել, թե՞ դրա կարիքը չկա: Բա եթե այդ տղամարդը Քրիստոսն է (հա, Քրիստոսին նկարելն ինքնին մեղք է, չէ՞) կամ առաքյալներից մե՞կը: Կամ էլ երեխայի ֆիզկուլտուրայի ուսուցի՞չը «վենետկայի» մեջ:




> Ասեմ ավելին.բարեպաշտ տղամարդուն դուր չի գա որ իր նշանածը գնա և ուսումնասիրի այլ տղամարդկանց աշխարհայացները։


Դե ուրեմն՝ Հովինդի հոլովակները ամուսնացած կանանց ներկայությամբ չպտտեք: Կամ էլ ամուսնացած կանանց ձեռքը Պողոս առաքյալի թղթերը չտաք:




> Թեև կարող եմ.բայց ես ուժերիս հնարավորության չափով փորձում եմ կատարել առաքյալի պատվերը .այն է՝ ամենուր բարուն գործակից լինելը։


Հովինդատիպ մոլորեցուցիչների քարոզներն այստեղ տեղադրելով ու պաշտպանելով արդեն խախտել-պրծել եք Առաքյալի պատվիրանը, էլ ի՞նչ:




> Ուստի ներող եղիր պիտի մերժեմ խնդրանքդ։


Կամքը քոնն է:



> նաև Քրիստոնեական սիրով


Չեմ հավատում  :Nea: 




> ցավում եմ ցանկությանդ համար հիշեցնելով Պետրոսի խոսքերը(եթե իհարկե կարևորում ես դրանք) 
> Քանի որ Տեր Փրկիչ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի գիտությամբ. աշխարհի պղձություններից փախչելուց հետո.դարձյալ նույն բաների մեջ խճճվելու ու դրանցից հաղթվելու դեպքում.  նրանց վախճանը առաջվանից վատն է լինելու։
> Քանզի ավելի լավ կլիներ .եթե արդարության ճամփան ճանաչած չլինեին.քան ճանաչելուց հետո ետ դառնաին այն սուրբ պատվիրաններից .որ ավանդված էր իրենց։


_
Եթե Աստվածաշնչի խոսքերով կռիվ-կռիվ ենք խաղում, ես էլ սա հիշեցնեմ.
մարդիկ, որ ունեն աստուածապաշտութեան կերպարանք, սակայն ուրացել են նրա զօրութիւնը։ Նաեւ խորշի՛ր նրանցից, քանզի նրանց մէջ կան այնպիսիք, որ մտնում են տնից տուն եւ գերում են մեղքերով ծանրաբեռն կանանց, որոնք տարուած են պէսպէս ցանկութիւններով. կանայք, որ միշտ ուսանում են, բայց երբեք չեն կարող հասնել ճշմարիտ գիտութեանը։ Եւ ինչպէս Յանէսն ու Յամրէսը հակառակուեցին Մովսէսին, այնպէս էլ սրանք հակառակւում են ճշմարտութեանը. ապականուած մտքով մարդիկ, անպէտք՝ հաւատի մէջ։_ (Բ Տիմ. Գ 5)
ա. Եթե այդքան խորշում ես Ղուրանից, ինչո՞ւ ես նրանից մեջբերումներ տեղադրում: Կամ ինչո՞ւ ականջներդ ու աչքերդ չես փակում, երբ ուրիշներն են մեջբերումներ անում:
բ. Հստակ բացատրել եմ՝ ինչի համար եմ ցանկանում ուսումնասիրել Ղուրանը, որի հասցեին ոչ մի դրական բան դեռ չեմ ասել. արդեն հավատափո՞խ հանեցիր ինձ (այն էլ դեռ ընթերցումը չսկսած):

Այնքան որ տեղադրածդ նյութը կրիտիկայի եմ ենթարկել, հիմա ինչ գրեմ, պիտի առարկես, չէ՞  :Smile:  Միևնույն է, պնդում եմ, որ քրիստոնեության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի այդ տեսանյութը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Միայն բնապատկերներն են, չէ՞, արտոնված: Գոնե գրելուց մի անգամ վերընթերցո՞ւմ եք՝ ինչ եք գրել, թե՞ դրա կարիքը չկա: Բա եթե այդ տղամարդը Քրիստոսն է (հա, Քրիստոսին նկարելն ինքնին մեղք է, չէ՞) կամ առաքյալներից մե՞կը: Կամ էլ երեխայի ֆիզկուլտուրայի ուսուցի՞չը «վենետկայի» մեջ:


Հերիք ա էլի ամեն ինչ մառազմի ու ծայրահեղության վերածես։դու լավ էլ գիտես ինչ տղամարդու մասին է խոսքը.եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ շատ շատ մանրացնել. խոսքը այն  նկարների  մասին է որ կարող են հավակնություն ունենալ տվյալ տան տղամարդ կոչվելու համար։կամ փորձում են այդ ամուսնուն որպես մրցակից հանդիսանալ։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> քո մեջ բերածը չի՞՞՞


ՀԱ իմ մեջբերածն է.ու ես որևէ պիտակ չեմ կպցրել.այդ դու որոշեցիր որ այդ տողերը անմարդկային են։


> էսքանը հենց անմարդկայնության վառ դրսևորում ա, ես չխորացա, որ այստեղ շատ սեղմ է գրված, սուրահները՝ աղավաղված, և ներկայացրի համարժեքը Աստվածաշնչից


Աստղ ջան ես չեմ կարծում որ քո մեջբերածը համարժեք է ։ես ոչ մի քո ասած անմարդկային բան չեմ տեսնում երբ  կինը հնազանդ է լինում իր ամուսնուն։

----------


## ars83

> Հերիք ա էլի ամեն ինչ մառազմի ու ծայրահեղության վերածես։դու լավ էլ գիտես ինչ տղամարդու մասին է խոսքը.եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ շատ շատ մանրացնել. խոսքը այն  նկարների  մասին է որ կարող են հավակնություն ունենալ տվյալ տան տղամարդ կոչվելու համար։կամ փորձում են այդ ամուսնուն որպես մրցակից հանդիսանալ։


Ինձ մի բան հետաքրքրեց. դու ինքդ Ղուրանը կարդացե՞լ ես:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՀԱ իմ մեջբերածն է.ու ես որևէ պիտակ չեմ կպցրել.այդ դու որոշեցիր որ այդ տողերը անմարդկային են։Աստղ ջան ես չեմ կարծում որ քո մեջբերածը համարժեք է ։


էլի որ անմարդկային են, այնպես, ինչպես իմ մեջբերած հատվածը Աստվածաշնչից: Եվ ինչու՞ համարժեք չեն. մի՞թե անմարդկային չէ կնոջ տառապանքները ավելացնելը, ամուսնուն նրա վրա իշխող կարգելը: Դեռ չեմ խորանում այս թեմայով, որ ասեմ՝ դա արված է կնոջը հնազանդ պահելու համար




> ես ոչ մի քո ասած անմարդկային բան չեմ տեսնում երբ  կինը հնազանդ է լինում իր ամուսնուն։


Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է հնազանդ լինի :Think:  Առարկա՞ է, կենդանի՞ է, որ վարժեցնես, քեզ հնազանդեցնես, սա՞ է կինը ձեզ համար :Shok:  Փոխադարձ հարգանք :Ok: 

Հենց մեկը խնդրում է որոշ տեղեկություններ հայտնել Իսլամից, Ղուրանից, բոլորը հիշում են հիմնականում էսպիսի բնորոշումներ... սա ճիշտ չէ, եթե դուք անընդհատ ասում եք, որ Աստվածաշունչը պետք չէ հասկանալ այնպես, ինչպես գրված է, ապա ես էլ իմ կողմից ասեմ, որ Ղուրանն էլ մի հասկացեք այնպես, ինչպես գրված է

----------

Ուլուանա (22.08.2009), Սելավի (20.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է հնազանդ լինի Առարկա՞ է, կենդանի՞ է, որ վարժեցնես, քեզ հնազանդեցնես, սա՞ է կինը ձեզ համար


Աստղ. մի քանի հոգուց բաղկացած մարդկանց մեջ.միշտ ինչ որ մեկը դառնում է լիդեր։ հարց՝ մնացածը դառնում են  կենդանի ու առարկա՞։

----------


## Chuk

> Աստղ. մի քանի հոգուց բաղկացած մարդկանց մեջ.միշտ ինչ որ մեկը դառնում է լիդեր։ հարց՝ մնացածը դառնում են  կենդանի ու առարկա՞։


Հիմա դու ինձ հնազա՞նդ ես:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ինձ մի բան հետաքրքրեց. դու ինքդ Ղուրանը կարդացե՞լ ես:


ու ի՞նչ պիտի փնտրեմ այնտեղ ։

----------

Արծիվ (20.09.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հիմա դու ինձ հնազա՞նդ ես:


հարցիդ ցինիզմը չեմ հասկանում.ինչի վրայով ես ասում։

----------


## Chuk

> հարցիդ ցինիզմը չեմ հասկանում.ինչի վրայով ես ասում։


Հա, ես կտրուկ ցինիկ եմ, բայց փորձենք սկզբից գալ  :Smile: 

Դու ասում ես, որ անմարդկային բան չես տեսնում, որ կինը տղամարդուն  հնազանդ է, Աստղը հարցնում է, թե ինչու պիտի հնազան լինի, ի՞նչ է, առարկա է, դու ասում ես. «մի քանի հոգուց բաղկացած մարդկանց մեջ.միշտ ինչ որ մեկը դառնում է լիդեր։ հարց՝ մնացածը դառնում են կենդանի ու առարկա՞»: Եթե քո այս խոսքերը Աստղի ասածի պատասխանն են, ապա ցանկացած խմբի միջի լիդերին խմբի մյուս անդամները հնազանդ են, ես էս ակումբի ադմինն եմ, հետևաբար կամա թե ակամա լիդերը, հետևաբար դու էլ շարքային ակումբցի լինելով քո տրամաբանությամբ ինձ պիտի հնազանդ լինես: Այսպիսով, գալիս ենք հետևյալին.
Տարբերակ 1. Դու հերթական անգամ ասելիք չունենալով անհեթեթություն էիր գրել,
Տարբերակ 2. Դու անհեթեթություն չէիր գրել ու հետևաբար ինձ հնազանդ ես:

Ընտրությունը քոնն է  :Cool:

----------


## Կտրուկ

Դու փորձում ես քո իսկ ֆորումում լուրջ թեման վերածել բառախաղի ու ծաղրի։եթե ոչ  ՝  ասա որ դու հարգում ես այն մարդկանց որոնք հնազանդ են իրենց կանանց։

----------


## Chuk

> Դու փորձում ես քո իսկ ֆորումում լուրջ թեման վերածել բառախաղի ու ծաղրի։եթե ոչ  ՝  ասա որ դու հարգում ես այն մարդկանց որոնք հնազանդ են իրենց կանանց։


Փորձենք վերլուծել երկխոսությունը.

*Աստղն ասեց.* Մածունը սպիտակ է:
*Դու ասեցիր.* Կառատեն սվառկայով են կոփում:
*Ես ասացի.* Փաստորեն դու սվառշիկ ես:
*Դու ասեից.* Ես չհասկացա:
*Ես բացատրեցի.* Եթե դու մածունի սպիտակ լինելու մասին խոսելիս ասում ես, որ կառատեն սվառկայում են կոփում, ուրեմն դու նվազագույնը սվառշիկ ես:
*Դու ասեցիր.* Պոմիդորը խակ ժամանակ ա բադրջան:

Հասկանալի ա Կտրուկ ջան  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (21.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ. մի քանի հոգուց բաղկացած մարդկանց մեջ.միշտ ինչ որ մեկը դառնում է լիդեր։ հարց՝ մնացածը դառնում են  կենդանի ու առարկա՞։


մի քանի հոգուց բաղկացած խմբում կինն էլ է լիդեր լինում...
հնազանդ են հպատակները

----------


## Hrayr

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## ars83

> ու ի՞նչ պիտի փնտրեմ այնտեղ ։


Դժվա՞ր է սկզբում գրել՝ ոչ, չեմ կարդացել, հետո հարցեր տալ: Ուղիղ պատասխանները միշտ նվազեցնում են չհասկանալու հավանականությունը:
Այսպիսով, քո պատասխանը հասկանում եմ այսպես՝ չես կարդացել: Բայց ինչ-որ բանի հիման վրա պնդում ես, որ լավ գիրք չի: Երևի պնդում ես ինչ-որ մեկի (կամ մի քանիսի) ասածի հիման վրա: Հավանաբար, այդ ասողները մեծ հեղինակություններ են, որ չես ցանկանում անգամ ստուգել՝ արդյո՞ք ճիշտ են ներկայացնում: Աստվածաշնչին, հավանաբար, նույն ձևով չես վերաբերվում, ամեն ինչ ստուգում ես: 
Հարցեր.
ա. ինչո՞ւ առանց Ղուրանը կարդացած լինելու համարում ես, որ կարելի է որևէ (դրական կամ բացասական) կարծիք արտահայտել, այն էլ այդպես համոզված ձևով:
բ. ինչո՞ւ չես ցանկանում _քննել/փորձել_՝ արդյո՞ք Ղուրանը ներկայացվում է այնպես, ինչպես կա, թե՞ ոչ: Վերջիվերջո, ինչպես դու ես նշում. «ամեն ինչ *քննեցեք*, բարին ամուր բռնեք», ուրեմն նախ քննել է պետք գոնե: Իսկ քեզ ոչ Հովինդի մասնագիտական ունակությունները քննելն է դուր գալիս, ոչ Ղուրանն ուսումնասիրելը:  :Dntknw:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.08.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ա. ինչո՞ւ առանց Ղուրանը կարդացած լինելու համարում ես, որ կարելի է որևէ (դրական կամ բացասական) կարծիք արտահայտել, այն էլ այդպես համոզված ձևով:


որովհետև ծառը արդեն իր պտղից ճանաչվում է։



> բ. ինչո՞ւ չես ցանկանում _քննել/փորձել_՝ արդյո՞ք Ղուրանը ներկայացվում է այնպես, ինչպես կա, թե՞ ոչ: Վերջիվերջո, ինչպես դու ես նշում. «ամեն ինչ *քննեցեք*, բարին ամուր բռնեք», ուրեմն նախ քննել է պետք գոնե:


Արս83 .շատ խառն ես։ Առաջինը՝ ՙամեն ինչ քննեցեք՚ ը Հարգարժան Մոնքի սիրած արտահայտությունն է .ես դեռ  այդ մեջբերումը չեմ արել։ Ինչևէ լիովին համաձայն եմ այդ տողերի հետ.որը սակայն չի նշանակում. որ աշխարհի բոլոր ռելիգյոզ գրքերը պիտի կարդանք. դե ասենք որ ղուրանը կարդաս՝բուդդային չնեղացնելու համար անցի բուդդիզմին.հետո շիվաին.կրիշնային.կարելի է քննել նաև  թմրամոլներին .սատանիստներին ։
Հը՞ ի՞նչ կասես քննենք.թէ չքննենք։
ես բարին արդեն փնտրելու անհրաժեշտություն չունեմ՝ նրան հետևելու անհրաժեշտություն ունեմ։

----------


## ars83

> Ինչևէ լիովին համաձայն եմ այդ տողերի հետ.որը սակայն չի նշանակում. որ աշխարհի բոլոր ռելիգյոզ գրքերը պիտի կարդանք. դե ասենք որ ղուրանը կարդաս՝բուդդային չնեղացնելու համար անցի բուդդիզմին.հետո շիվաին.կրիշնային.կարելի է քննել նաև  թմրամոլներին .սատանիստներին ։
> Հը՞ ի՞նչ կասես քննենք.թէ չքննենք։
> ես բարին արդեն փնտրելու անհրաժեշտություն չունեմ՝ նրան հետևելու անհրաժեշտություն ունեմ։


Չեմ առաջարկում ամեն ինչն ուսումնասիրել խորությամբ, պարզ է, որ դրա ժամանակը չկա (և անհրաժեշտությունն էլ): Բայց եթե որևէ բան չես ուսումնասիրել, պետք չէ ցուցադրել գիտունի վարք այդ բնագավառում, մի փոքր համեստություն է պետք դրսևորել, իմ կարծիքով: Ս. Պողոս առաքյալը, օրինակ, աթենացիներին քարոզ ուղղելուց առաջ ուսումնասիրել էր նրանց պաշտամունքի առարկաները (Գործք, ԺԷ 22-32), նոր միայն դիմել նրանց:

----------


## Chuk

> որովհետև ծառը արդեն իր պտղից ճանաչվում է։


Իսկ մտավախություն չունե՞ս, որ եթե պտուղը դու ես, ապա շատերը ծառը, այսինքն Քրիստոնենությունն ու Աստվածաշունչը ճանաչեն որպես վատը, որտև գիտես, գրառումներդ հաճախ տհաճ են, վատ տպավորություն են գործում:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> գրառումներդ հաճախ տհաճ են, :


ո՞րը

----------


## Chuk

> ո՞րը


Օրինակ այս թեմայի գրեթե բոլոր, իրականում անբովանդակ ու հավակնոտ գրառումներդ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Օրինակ այս թեմայի գրեթե բոլոր, իրականում անբովանդակ ու հավակնոտ գրառումներդ:


բավական տարածական պատասխան էր .թերևս գրառումներիս մեջ իմաստ տեսնելու համար  ցանկալի է  որ ծանոթ լինեիք  կտակարանին։

----------


## Chuk

> բավական տարածական պատասխան էր .թերևս գրառումներիս մեջ իմաստ տեսնելու համար  ցանկալի է  որ ծանոթ լինեիք  կտակարանին։


Սա էլ  :Smile: 

որպես ապացույց.
Դու արդեն իսկ ենթադրեցիր ու ներկայացրիր էնպես, որ ես կտակարանին ծանոթ չեմ, ինչը իրականության հետ որևէ եզր չունի: Գրառումդ դիմացինին թերագնահատող, հավակնոտ, տհաճ, անիմաստ գրառում էր  :Smile: 

Հետևաբար քո տեսությամբ եթե ես ենթադրում եմ որ դու քրիստոնյա ես ու պտուղ, ապա առնվազն ես վատ կարծիք եմ կազմում ծառի՝ այն է քրիստոնեության ու աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ: Եվ ուղղակի բարեբախտություն է, որ ես քո տեսակետի կրողը չեմ ու հրաշալի կարծիքի եմ քրիստոնեության ու Աստվածաշնչի մասին, թեև հրաշալի գիտեմ, որ քո նման «քրիստոնյաներ» էլ են լինում:

հ.գ. Ի դեպ իմ գրառումն էլ է հավակնոտ ու ես էլ եմ քրիստոնյա: Հետևաբար քո տեսությամբ կարող են նաև ինձնից կարծիք կազմել Աստվածաշնչի մասին՝ վատ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Սա էլ 
> 
> որպես ապացույց.
> Դու արդեն իսկ ենթադրեցիր ու ներկայացրիր էնպես, որ ես կտակարանին ծանոթ չեմ, ինչը իրականության հետ որևէ եզր չունի: Գրառումդ դիմացինին թերագնահատող, հավակնոտ, տհաճ, անիմաստ գրառում էր 
> 
> Հետևաբար քո տեսությամբ եթե ես ենթադրում եմ որ դու քրիստոնյա ես ու պտուղ, ապա առնվազն ես վատ կարծիք եմ կազմում ծառի՝ այն է քրիստոնեության ու աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ: Եվ ուղղակի բարեբախտություն է, որ ես քո տեսակետի կրողը չեմ ու հրաշալի կարծիքի եմ քրիստոնեության ու Աստվածաշնչի մասին, թեև հրաշալի գիտեմ, որ քո նման «քրիստոնյաներ» էլ են լինում:
> 
> հ.գ. Ի դեպ իմ գրառումն էլ է հավակնոտ ու ես էլ եմ քրիստոնյա: Հետևաբար քո տեսությամբ կարող են նաև ինձնից կարծիք կազմել Աստվածաշնչի մասին՝ վատ:


Պետք է փաստեմ նոր տեսակի քրիստոնյաների առկայությունը։ Քրիստոնյաներ որոնք  շատ տեղերում համաձայն չեն Աստվածաշնչի հետ.մասնավորապես  կնոջը իր ամուսնուն հնազանդ լինելու  պարագայում։

----------


## ars83

Երևի, տեսանյութերից բացի, հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել ձայնանյութեր:  :Smile: 

Հայկական կրթական հաստատությունները Երուսաղեմում.
http://www.vem.am/en/programs/shows/60/
(Click to listen)

Կարծում եմ, շատերիդ հետաքրքիր կլինի:

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, www.vem.am -ի կայքը փոխվել, շատ լավացել է  :Hands Up:

----------


## The_only_one

Չգիտեմ, թեմայի շրջանակներում արդյո՞ք տեղավորվում է գրառումս թե ոչ, ամեն դեպքում, որպես քրիստոնեական տեսանյութ, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել վերջին տարիների լավագույն քրիստոնեկան ֆիլմերից մեկը:

Հրդեհակայուն-Fireproof-Огнеупорный(Alex Kendrick)  

Շատ հուզիչ, խորիմաստ ու զգացմունքային ֆիլմ է, որը շատ մարդկանց ու ընտանիքների կյանքեր է փոխել:

Ֆիլմը(torrent տարբերակը) կարող եք բեռնել այստեղից http://lifecity.tv/viewtopic.php?t=8425

----------

Second Chance (24.09.2009), Կտրուկ (24.09.2009)

----------

